# Stat yourself... Off topic?? dunno.



## Jesus_marley (Dec 19, 2004)

I know.... some people hate it when Dms do this but I'm bored so I'm gonna ask.
If you were sucked into a D&D setting, what would you be and what would be your stats? Try to be honest... gives examples as to why you think you should have the stat you chose...

Me
H- orc fighter1/rogue1   L2
str - 15
dex - 13
con - 16
wis - 9
Int - 14
chr - 12

I am a rather large individual with above average strength thanks to regular excercise. Despite my size, I tend to be quite light on my feet and have the unnerving tendency of accidentally sneaking up on people. I rarely if ever get sick and have actually survived a poisoning (accidental). I tend to act before I think things through and that causes me some grief at times. When I do think I do it quite well and I am a very good and creative problem solver. While not exactly being a model, I don't look like I was beaten with a bag of hammers. Yet due to my tendency to speak first and then think, I sometimes say the wrong thing and get negative reactions from others.

So that is me in a D&D nutshell....


----------



## Darkness (Dec 19, 2004)

Str 12
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 16
Wis 11
Cha 14

Rog3/Marshal1/Bbn1. (With Knowledge as Rog class skill.) 
AL N(G)

Feats: Alertness, Improved Initiative, 1 open.
SW: bad eyesight

I'm a large guy who habitually beat any bully in school one-on-one - by strength alone if need be - (so they usually attacked three-on-one ) but recent injury and a rather inactive lifestyle have taken its toll on my physical prowess. My reaction time is faster than any cat I've met and my manual dexterity isn't bad. I like to push my physical limits of endurance (and sometimes pain) and injuries don't faze me too much. Also, I rarely fall ill. Still, I'm not in the best shape I could be. Apparently I'm a smarter than almost everyone and I have quite a bit of knowledge of a wide range of topics, as well as a talent for maths and linguistics. I pick up new skills easier than many (even though I'm impatient). My perception is good and my willpower isn't too bad. I'm wise beyond my years and have good empathy. But I'm also easily distracted, often don't do what's physically good for me, and suffer from self-doubts and depression as well as other psychological problems. I'm quite witty and most people I meet tend to like me. Also, it's rare that anyone really dislikes me. My aforementioned self-doubts hinder me a bit, though.


----------



## ph34r (Dec 19, 2004)

Str 8
Dex 8
Con 8
Int 8
Wis 8
Cha 8

Level 1 Commoner.

Hoorah!


----------



## Wereserpent (Dec 19, 2004)

Str: 10
Dex: 14
Con: 12
Int: 14
Wis: 16
Cha: 5

Hahahaha, Boku no kachi.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 19, 2004)

We played a game called EABA (I think that was it) once where you played yourself and had rules for statting out yourself based on what you could weighlift, what you scored on the SAT, and other things. The dex test required you to spin around with your eyes closed, and then stop, and if you could stand on your feet without stumbling, it was pretty good. I forget some of the others.

str: 9
con: 11
dex: 15
int: 13
wis: 15
cha: 12


----------



## shilsen (Dec 19, 2004)

Str 11 

I'm strong for my size and weight (5 ft 4 in, 110 lbs) and can lift about 220-230 lbs off the ground. According to the PHB carrying capacity chart, you can lift twice your max load off the ground, so my max load would be 110-115 lbs, hence Str 11.

Dex 10

I'm no more or less dexterous than the average person.

Con 14

I look frail and tend to pick up minor physical niggles easily, but am very good at working through the kind of stuff that knocks out my peers (taking six hour exams with a migraine, teaching for hours with acute food poisoning, etc.). Come to think of it, maybe that means I have an 8 Con with the Great Fortitude and Iron Will feats 

Int 19

Just using the "divide IQ by 10" rule for Int.

Wis 20

I am one with the music of the spheres  I'm never worried, never do or say anything I have to regret, and always feel what I think I should. Or, as one of my friends put it, "You're what the Buddha, Jesus and Muhammad aspired to but never reached." And I'm just off the scale on humility 

Cha 12

As another friend put it, I can be incredibly charismatic but generally choose not to bother.


----------



## Vorith (Dec 19, 2004)

str  14 --- I'm pretty big giving me much more strength than the average man
dex 10 --- I'm the average man here
con 16 --- I can take a blow, I have many hit points
int  10 --- Average man
wis   8 --- I have zero will power
cha 12 --- I can make anybody laugh if I want, or Intimidate them with a threatening phrase "I'll break you $@!&ing jaw if you don't get away from me" that sorta thing


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 19, 2004)

Human male Bard 1
STR 8, DEX 9, CON 12, INT 16, WIS 8, CHA 9
Feats: Skill Focus (Knowledge: Computer)

/me shrugs


----------



## fusangite (Dec 19, 2004)

My big problem when I do this is how to deal with charisma skills. I can never tell whether I have a high charisma and am under some kind of curse that gives me a huge negative modifier to charisma in certain situations or if I have a low charisma and have just poured masses of ranks into my charisma-based skills. I can definitely appear smart to people but I have no idea if this appearance of intelligence is a reflection of my Int attribute or my Cha. 

So, option #1 for my mental stats:

Int 16
Cha 8
Wis 10 (I'm 8th level so I've dumped all my level gain points into this attribute)

Option #2: 

Int 14
Cha 12
Wis 10

My physical stats are more obvious:

Str 10
Con 8
Dex 6

Clearly I'm a human but unfortunately my class hasn't been ported from 1E to 3E. It was documented in an old Dragon Magazine: the Loser. I feel this is the most descriptive because my hit points are 1D2 per level and are _non-cumulative_. Yep. I'm a ninth level loser accruing more useless xp every day.


----------



## JackGiantkiller (Dec 19, 2004)

Disclaimer: I'm an egotist.

Str 16 to 17 (This is a minimum. I'm 6'0", 256 lbs, and *regularly* lift 500 lbs off the ground in the course of my work in freight. By the rules, this puts my top end heavy load between 230 and 260, thus the Str shown above. I might be able to handle more.)

Dex 10 (Not that nimble, somewhat clumsy, I trip...but I don't fall down. Maybe it's more like Dex 8 but a few ranks in tumble, since I can do a little floor tumbling)

Con 16 (I can take a hit with the best of them, have almost no pain receptors, work 12 hours a day outside in 20 degree (Fahrenheit) wet weather without getting sick, go for several months on 3-4 hours of sleep a night, and still work as listed above.)

Int 16 (Like Shilsen said, measured IQ/10. And I know a great many scattered bits of trivial lore, human history, etc.)

Wis 8 (I've no common sense at all, and I work the above mentioned schedule, get the above noted amounts of sleep, and actually think being an adventurer would be cool. On the other hand, I do in fact have Iron Will...or Bullheaded, or both. Stubborn.)

Cha 14 (I'm physically attractive, imposing, witty...people react strongly to me, either positively or negatively. Also, as mentioned, I'm an egotist, and have a forceful personality. But, I'm an egotist, and an elitist, and have little patience for some social niceties, which prevents my Charisma from being higher.)

4th level fighter
feats: Education (History/Arcana), EWP: bastard sword, Improved unarmed strike, Improved Initiative, Bullheaded, WF: bastard sword


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Dec 19, 2004)

I calculated these using the point buy costs in the DMG, with the following assumptions:

In the case of "racial mods", I calculated points based off what the original score would have been to have the current score (ie; Int 14 orc paid for Int 16, while STR 15 orc paid for STR 13).

In the case of level-based attribute advancement, I selected the highest score and gave a point for free (4th level Int 17 person paid for Int 16)

I gave points to lower than 8 scores on a 1 for 1 basis (meaning a 6 was worth -2 points).

In the case of scores higher than 18, I added 3 points for 19, and 4 points for 20, in keeping with established progression. 

Given that, the posters are built on the following points:

Jesus_marley: 37 points

Darkness: 33 points

Galeros: 25 points

Die Kluge: 29 points

Shilsen: 57 points

Vorith: 24 points

Dakkareth: 16 points

Fusangite: either 6 or 10 points, depending on which mental array he chooses.

JackGiantKiller: 38 points. 


Patrick Y.

EDIT: I forgot Fusangite was 9th level.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2004)

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> Shilsen: 57 points





Shilsen is broken


----------



## DSC-EricPrice (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow, I havent done this for a while.

*Str 8 * - Look, Im a computer guy, and while I lift stuff around, Im not athletic and I dont do much in the way of exercises.
*Dex 10 * - Completely average. Im not tripping all over myself nor am I flipping 5 coins around my fingers without watching them.
*Con - 14* I have to fake it to call in sick, so Im definitely more resilient than most. I do occasionally (read every few years) come down with a bad flu, but mostly I just get accused of being a carrier
*Int - 14 * Personally I dont much care for that IQ/10 but I'll go with it. Depending on the IQ test I can score anywhere from 135-155
*Wis - 11 * I constantly ignore my little voice, but I do have one and I do 
*Cha - 12 * Not gorgeous, but definitely not standard wal-mart issue either, and with the strange ability to manipulate or inspire people when I choose.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 19, 2004)

shilsen said:
			
		

> Int 19
> Just using the "divide IQ by 10" rule for Int.



Dividing 85 by 10 doesn't give you a 19, but I agree that accurate computations requires an Int above 9...




			
				shilsen said:
			
		

> Wis 20
> I am one with the music of the spheres <...> what the Buddha, Jesus and Muhammad aspired to but never reached.



This called schizophrenia, not a Wis of 20... 



Well, no need for stating myself; I wouldn't qualify for anything but Commoner.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 19, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> Str 8, Dex 8, Con 8, Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 8 : Level 1 Commoner.




Dammit! You stole my joke!



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> 57 points? Shilsen is broken.




Dammit! You stole my joke!

Personally, I think Shilsen stole ph34r's build points.


----------



## Wereserpent (Dec 19, 2004)

Apparently I am just right.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Dec 19, 2004)

STR 12 -- I'm 6'5" and massive.  If I were still 19 and working out, this might be as high as 15.
DEX 8 -- Did I mention I'm 6'5" and massive?
CON 10 -- This is a weird one.  I'm sure I'm way above average in the punishment I can take, but I get sick at the drop of a hat.  So I average.
INT 18 -- I'm in the fourth SD; not just 99th percentile, but in the top 10 percent of 99th percentile.
WIS 10 -- Another weird one.  I'm pretty perceptive, but I lack willpower and the drive to do what I know is best for me.  So, again, I average.
CHA 12 -- People constantly look to me to make decisions, appoint me jury foreman, and so on.  My size impresses people.  On the other hand, I'm blunt, grumpy, snappish, impatient, and -- at best -- average looking.

I guess I'd be a wizard with Toughness.


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 19, 2004)

*Wayneligon; Male Human Commoner 2*: CR 2; Medium Humanoid (Human); HD 2d4; HP 6; Init 0; Spd 30 ft; AC 10 (Touch 10, Flatfooted 10); Base Atk +1; Atk or Full Atk +1 melee (1d6 Unarmed), +1 ranged (1d4 Rock); AL CG; SV Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +1; Str 10, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 11.  

_Skills_: Profession (Computer Programer) +2, Handle Animal +1, Listen +3, Perform (RPG GMing) +3, Spot +1, Writing +3


----------



## Tuzenbach (Dec 20, 2004)

Strength: 14 (I've been known to do 120 push-ups in a row!)
Dexterity: 4 (I've also been known to trip over nothing. I can't catch or throw worth a damn and my depth perception is zero, i.e., it's impossible for me to hit a baseball. 
Constitution: 7 (Bronchitus every year? That's me!)
Intelligence: 15 (I've got two and a half degrees!
Wisdom: 8 (Too bad I majored in the wrong things! :-(
Charisma: 16 (What can I say? I'm a chick magnet!)


----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Dammit! You stole my joke!




Looks like I'm a first level rogue!!


----------



## Dagda Mor (Dec 20, 2004)

According to that one druid's grove test, I was a halfling paladin.

Str 8
Dex 15
Con 15
Int 15
Wis 13
Cha 12

It matches me pretty well- Although I have poor reflexes and very little pain tolerance, I have good coordination and endurance (cross-country runner). I always thought I had higher wis than int, but it looks like what I thought was part of my wis score was really part of my int score (It gauges the int score in 2 tests, and my results were 13/17).


----------



## shilsen (Dec 20, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Shilsen is broken




And I was just going for munchkin! Now that I am broken - truly, all else is futile in mortality 

*time to edit that sig*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 20, 2004)

Str 10  .. average 
Dex 12 .. 
Con 13 .. hours in construction and roofing 
Int 14 .. IQ/10 figure -
Wis 8 .. no spot, no listen, no will power 
Chr 10 .. average joe, definatly 

1st commoner/1st expert 
Skill focus: Kn (gaming), Shield Prof. 
Kn Gaming + 5 (10) PS Construction + 5, PS Clerical 4, Kn History +4
Perform (roleplaying) + 2, Handle Animal +2, Kn Architecture +3 Kn Urban Design +2, Climb +2 
Marial weapon (long sword),


----------



## Arrgh! Mark! (Dec 20, 2004)

Hmm. According to a test I'm a gnome Illusionist-Thief.

Nah.

Str - 15 - I'm fairly strong and can lift 200 kilograms (198 or something) with one machine. Can do a 100 kilo bench press though I tend to stick to 60 kilogram repetitions (Possibly I can do more, I just don't like being silly).

Dex- 12 - I'm quick but not special. 

Con - 12 or 8 - While I'm slightly overweight and unfit I can work all day and being sick is rare (though sinus and hayfever are common. 8 then.)

Int - 12. I like to pretend I'm smarter. I have a bachelors degree and am going for another. In fact I just lie a lot.

Wis - 15ish or 8ish - I'm good at philosophy. But I wear glasses and have exceptionally selective hearing. 

Cha - Either 8 or 12 - I tend to evoke strong reactions, either good or bad. I definately have skill focus: Bluff. I can bullsh*t like nobodies business.

Dodge and Expertise probably, as I train mostly with the Rapier, though heavier swords are not unknown.

There we are.

In my Cthulu game I had everyone play themselves: and the person next to them had to write their character sheet for them. Often, other people are better at defining (Though friends are reluctant to admit charisma, especially males.)


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 20, 2004)

Me
Human expert1/rogue1/bard1
str 9
dex 12
con 10
wis 13
int 11
cha 12

AL CN(G)

Feats: animal affinity, alertness, iron will


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 20, 2004)

Male Human Monk 1* /  Bard 2** / Expert 3***

Str 12
Dex 10 (fairly nimble, but my fencing coach in college called me a "slow physical learner", and he was right -- it took me months to learn how to ride a bike)
Con 14 (rarely sick, can put up with a lot of discomfort)
Int 15
Wis 8 (and this is a serious upgrade from my younger days, when it was probably a 5)
Cha 13 (despite being a nerd, I seem to have an ability to attract people)

* - from years of tae kwon do
** - from even more years of writing and running RPGs
*** - maxed-out ranks in Profession (market researcher)


----------



## derelictjay (Dec 20, 2004)

Str: 15 
I'm big, but fit as I workout regularly. But if I go by my lifting ability it would probably be 13 as my upper body is alot weaker than my lower. But I can squat alot.

Dex: 9
Not quite average, I'm a clutz, but I've been wasting skill points in balance and tumble to be decently nimble.

Con: 18
I don't get sick (ok but exceptionally rare). And I can take plenty of hits (thats always how I fought, why dodge). And I can handle my alchohol and rotten food (don't ask)

Int: 15
I'm above average, with a college degree in computers. And I have lots of useless trivia floating around in my head

Wis: 7
My common sense is alright, but I'm very impulsive and my willpower isn't that great.

Cha: 14
I don't know if I should believe them, but alot of women keep telling me I'm good looking. Plus I can make people laugh (one of my old nicknames was funnyman). I can't sing, but I have no problem on a public stage.

Race: Human. Class: (dex-less) Rogue. Those skills I need them.


----------



## jgbrowning (Dec 21, 2004)

Str: 12, Dex: 10, Con: 10, Int: 14, Wis 16, Cha: 28.

joe b.


I lied about my Str...


----------



## Chun-tzu (Dec 21, 2004)

Most of the time, I'm just a humble commoner. More or less a normal guy, with better mental stats than physical. But when trouble is afoot, when a champion is needed, I call upon the power of EN WORLD with one magic word:

JDDSSJ!


and I am transformed!  With the Strength of *J*ack Giantkiller (16-17), the Dexterity of *D*agda Mor (15), the Constitution of *D*erelict Jay (18), the Intelligence and Wisdom of *S*hilsen (19 and 20), and the Charisma of *J*G Browning (28), I am the sum of the mightiest of EN Worlders!

Evildoers beware!

_By the way, you guys who have names starting with vowels? How about cracking a book once in a while, or doing some gymnastics? It would make my job a LOT easier.
_


----------



## Berandor (Dec 21, 2004)

That's difficult, because what tends to be thrown into the same ability can be quite different IRL.

So...

Berandor, male human paladin 2/ bard 3 (Yeah, I know - split personality)
*Str: 11* - my muscles haven't atrophied, but I'm not as strong as I was due to lack of training
*Dex: 6* - who am I kidding?
*Con: 7* - I get exhausted quite fast, but I rarely get sick (I need the Paladin bonus to saves!)
*Int: 17* - I bought 1 point on 4th level. If I want to get behind a problem, I usually manage to get behind it.
*Wis: 16* - Though I can be rash at times, I think I perceive a lot of what happens around me when I want to (when I'm reading a book, for example, I like to shut off my senses). I am also quite empathetic.
*Cha: 8* - I like to keep to myself. But I can be very succesful with people (I have held speeches, am a reasonably good DM, make good impressions), so I've probably maxed my ranks in social skills. I might have also taken Skill Focus or Similar Feats.

My strong suits are definitely mental attributes, and my people skills would be even better if I could get over myself more often.

ETA: That's... 20 points? Man, I suck.


----------



## Joker (Dec 21, 2004)

Personally I don't think I have stats but that's just weird little me .


----------



## JustKim (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't know what my core stats would be, but if we were using the Perception stat from 1E Dragon I would have like a 20 because I've never once been surprised by drow, and they surprise on a 4 in 6.


----------



## fuindordm (Dec 21, 2004)

In a recent thread on Slavelords of Caledonia, Wulf recommended having players who
play themselves assign themselves the elite array as they see fit.  So if I were transported to a fantasy world, I would have:

Str: 10 (average size and build)
Dex: 8 (another slow physical learner here)
Con: 14 (got Mono in college, barely felt it-- I very rarely get sick enough to be debilitating)
Int: 16 (IQ+training+level gain)
Wis: 12 (Not terribly perceptive, but very stubborn)
Cha: 13 (I do well in job interviews, and can usually get what I want)

3rd level expert (knowledge (physics), craft (writing), the rest of the ranks spread out
in various skills because I dabble a lot)

Ben


----------



## NiTessine (Dec 21, 2004)

I figure I'd be an elf wizard. No true reason for the race, except that I look more like an elf than a dwarf. Wizard, on the other hand, is the only adventuring class for the bookworm. And people keep telling me I look like Harry Potter.

Str: 7. I can't lift stuff worth a damn, and I only hurt people in unarmed combat because I'm so damn bony.
Dex: 14. I've been known to catch things occasionally, as well as slide down an icy slope on my two feet without falling down. I'm also a passable shot with a crossbow and a shortbow.
Con: 11. I have a moderate pain threshold, don't get ill too easily, and have an element of stubbornness that comes into play with continued exertion, like walking 20 kilometers through night and rain, for fun, carrying a heavy backpack full of books. This last bit might also apply to Wisdom, but I think the two halves of it cancel each other out.
Int: 16. While my mathematical gifts are nonexistent, I do seem to have a knack for languages (English is my second language, and I have an instinctive grasp of spelling and grammar.) and an excellent memory. Besides, I need to have at least one really good score to justify my existence.
Wis: 12. I'm not wise, but I'm wise enough to realise I'm not wise. And I'm stubborn, which applies to Will saves.
Cha: 10. A good, neutral choice. Charisma is by far the most difficult stat to gauge by oneself. Sometimes I get along with people. Sometimes I don't. I have friends. I have enemies. *Shrug*

For skills... I think I'd have ranks in Decipher Script, Craft (writing), and an assortment of Knowledge skills, with history being the most prominent one.


----------



## Mighty Halfling (Dec 21, 2004)

The uber-geekiness of this thread demands that I add myself into the mix.
*CLASS:* Expert 1 (I have no fighting skills, so I can't have advanced a level. Additionally, I only claim to be an expert because I've been in the same career for 9 years.)
*CLASS (Alternate):* Expert 3 (If you do the 1-exp.-per-day-after-age 20 thing.)
*RACE: *Uhmm, Human.  

*STR* 12 (I'm moderately strong, but not exceptionally so.)
*DEX* 10 (I don't fall over myself, but I'm no acrobat either.)
*CON* 14 (Most of my "strength" comes from my tolerance to illness, extreme environments, pain and such)
*INT* 13 (Smarter than the average bear, at least)
*WIS* 16 (I've often thought that this is my best trait. But is it wise to be prideful?)
*CHA* 9 (I've got such a low-key personality, it's actually a detriment)

*FEATS:* Skill Focus -- Diplomacy (While I've got no personality, I am a good arbitrator and "teller of bad news"), Iron Will (I have a hard time believing in anything, much less illusions and "spells")


----------



## Cartigan Mrryl (Jul 31, 2006)

Str - 12 (I wouldn't say I'm STRONG, but I'm at least above average.)
Dex - 10 (I'm no where near dextrous in any regard)
Con - 16 (I never get sick... ever. Unless it's with something dangerous, and even then it's gone in 24 hours.)
Int - 16 (IQ/10 rule... Apparently I don't act as smart as I actually am)
Wis - 4 (NO Willpower... well, SOME willpower, but definitely a MAJOR deficit in this ability score. )
Cha - 15 (I can be manipulative... a little scheming and I'm generally well-liked.)

I'd have to say: Weak-willed Paladin... maybe with a level or two of Rogue in there to support my darker side's presence....


----------



## Abe.ebA (Jul 31, 2006)

*Str: 8 *  Used to be an 11, then I stopped working out for 3 years.
*Dex: 12* Good hand-eye coordination and I can pass Witch Doctor on Crazy on the local Pump It Up machine.
*Con: 9* On the one hand my chronic migranes have given me a fairly high pain tolerance but on the other hand I've had tonsillitis 3 times in 3 years and get every bug that goes around.
*Int: 17* Finished a double major in physics and math in 3 years and graduated with honors (now going for my PhD) so it's got to be fairly high, but I'm not superhuman or anything.
*Wis: 13* I like to think I'm less gullible and have more willpower than most of the couch trolls that are my countrymen.
*Cha: 8* I don't know anyone who dislikes me and I'm not bad looking but I'm pretty sure I'm mildly autistic (seems to go with the territory of being a physicist).

Human Expert 3
Feats: Skill Focus(Knowledge: Physics), Skill Focus(Knowledge: Math), Skill Focus(Craft: Programming)

Wizard might be closer, class-wise, but so far my spells' material components are bigger and several orders of magnitude more expensive than it would be to accomplish the same effect by mundane means.


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 31, 2006)

I am now going to re-evaluate myself.

Str: 8
Dex: 10
Con: 10
Int: 22
Wis: 26
Cha: 20

Haha.


----------



## Dragonbait (Jul 31, 2006)

NG semi-human Bard (but I like the warrior types better!) 2. 

Str 14 - If I worked out again, it would be 15 or 16 according to the encumbrance tables.
Dex 6 - A bull in a china shop.
Con 13 - I rarely get sick
Int 13- Good but selective memory, well versed some aras of knowledge, well educated
Wis 10 - Average intuition, average willpower
Cha 13 - I have Perform skill ranks and I can entertain people and make them laugh easily. 

I think I overestimated some of my stats.
I suck as a bard.


----------



## kolikeos (Jul 31, 2006)

str 9
dex 10
con 11
int 13
wis 10
cha 9
CN first level expert

PS
some people are full of themselves... duh   
i doubt even stupid people are going to admit a low int... but i also believe most of the people here do have more than 10


----------



## awayfarer (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmm, let me see.

Strength 11: I used to work out. I don't now. A couple of eyars ago I would have said this was about a 13

Dex 10: I think I'm about average. Possibly a bit lower.

Con 16: I can drink more than most people I know (Hey, alcohol is a poison). My record is 18 drinks without even a buzz.
Furthermore, I had an operation a few years ago tthat removed a fist sized chunk of my back. I had let it go so long that it had to be taken out _immediately_. I was not put under and it was not fun. The doctor responsible for it had done this procedure before and said he was impressed. Apparently the majority of folks pass out.

Int 12: IQ divided by 10 right? Technically 12.5, but I'm not going to stroke my ego by rounding up.   

Wis 14: My attention span is garbage but I think I catch on to things other people don't. For instance, I can usually tell the time without a watch, clock etc. It wierds out my girlfriend.

Cha: 10? I dunno, I get along with folks pretty well though I don't go out of my way to meet people or socialize. I think my looks are pretty mediocre.


----------



## Endur (Aug 1, 2006)

Str 8
Dex 10
Con 14
Int 14
Wis 8
Chr 8

Because stats cover a wide range of attributes, I think any given stat could be plus or minus 4 points on the above scores.


----------



## JustKim (Aug 1, 2006)

kolikeos said:
			
		

> some people are full of themselves... duh
> i doubt even stupid people are going to admit a low int... but i also believe most of the people here do have more than 10



I believe the formula is IQ (as determined by some online test) divided by 10, -1 for posting in a thread that's been dead for two years, -2 for posting in a thread about what your D&D stats might be.


----------



## Furby076 (Dec 11, 2006)

Yea I am in Shilsens RL campaign, so finally checked out this link (I am gareth for those who read his story 

Anyhow:

*Str *- 17-18 (lifting max load over head) My max dead chestpress, prior to tearing a muscle in the right arm (this summer) was about 260. Since I tore the muscle I have not tried testing myself. I was always called a packmule. When in Army ROTC a few of us decided to put some red bricks into our rucksacks prior to going on a 5 mile march...the march became a 5 mile run.....I had about 10 red bricks in my rucksack, plus kevlar vest/helmet, M-16, spare military boots (ran in another set of military boots) and two sets of clothing (plus what I wore), and LBE belt. Did the run.

*Dex* - 10 - Yea I box...but as my coach used to say "Avi you're a brawler not a boxer". Not too graceful, but I can dance and I am not clutsy...so average.

*Con* - 16 - My friends and me go to the same restaurant, and share food. They all get food poisoning (hospital), and I am fine....not even a stomach ache.  Plus I box, and I have never gotten a bruise (sore point). I can (and have) gone on weekend camping trips without any sleep (Army ROTC)

*Int* - 15 (iq 156)

*Wis* - 12 - I regret a few things in life, from my younger years, but not many. I can also handle most life crises issues without having mental breakdowns (never have yet)

*Cha* - 16 - I get more tail then a dog at a kennel. My group mates have probably met about 3 of my girlfriends in the past two years...and those don't include the girls that I did not introduce to them (not every girl can know I play dnd)


----------



## monboesen (Dec 11, 2006)

This is turning into an interesting social study.

Apperently it is more important to give the impression of being strong and tough than lithe, well-coordinated and agile.

It also seems that it is important to have people believe that that you are intelligent, but less important to have willpower, drive and the ability to make good decisions.

And if we accept that the standard human has ability scores of 10-11 in all scores, clearly roleplayers belong to the rare human elite who transcends regular humans on almost all points 

Take a reality check guys and gals.


----------



## interwyrm (Dec 11, 2006)

Yay thread necromancy.

Didn't do this before, so I will now.

CN Human Bard
Str: 11
Dex: 14/8  I'm a violinist - I'm good with my hands. I'm also grossly uncoordinated.
Con: 8 - I get sick all the time.
Int: 18 - well, I don't know if it's 180iq, but I am pretty certain I am top 1/216.
Wis: 10
Cha: 15 - no troubles here 

Skills: 
Bluff: +3
Climb: +3
Concentration: +10
Decipher Script: +5
Diplomacy: +3
Disable Device: +3
Disguise: +3
Gather Information: +6
Knowledge(Biology): +8
Knowledge(Chemistry): +10
Knowledge(Mathematics): +8
Listen +10
Perform(Act) +10
Perform(Keyboard instruments) +8
Perform(Oratory) +6
Perform(String instruments) +10
Perform(Wind instruments) +6
Perform(Sing) +8
Sense Motive: +10
Swim: +10

Feats: Jack of all trades

Flaw: Bipolar disorder
Every day, roll a d10. On a roll of 1-4, you are manic. On a roll of 5-9, you are depressed. On a roll of 10, you are normal.
when manic: wisdom drops to 3, +2 bonus to str, dex, and cha, automatically fail all will saves. Any suggestion acts as a magical suggestion.
when depressed: -2 penalty to all abilities. +2 bonus to will saves, gain 2/- dr.


----------



## MerricB (Dec 11, 2006)

*Merric Blackman*
Human Bard 2/Expert 1

Strength 7 - _I'm physically weak_
Dexterity 13 - _But I've got excellent hand-eye co-ordination_
Constitution 10 - _Nothing special_
Intelligence 15 - _I'm smart. Ish._
Wisdom 10 - _Nothing special. Don't drink. Don't take drugs. Am addicted to sugar. Play D&D _
Charisma 14 - _People stay in my D&D games. For years!_

_Skills:_
Computers +11; Craft (Musical Composition) +3; Craft (Writing) +5; Drive +3; Knowledge (history) +4; Knowledge (geography) +3; Knowledge (local) +3; Knowledge (Board Games) +11; Knowledge (RPGs) +8; Perform (RPGs) +11; Perform (Oratory) +6; Perform (Singing) +4

_Feats:_
Skill Focus (Computers), Skill Focus (RPGs), Skill Focus (boardgames)

Cheers!


----------



## interwyrm (Dec 11, 2006)

About intelligence... I used the stanford-binet scale
The percentile I did as what percent of 3d6 rolls the score is better than. (So 3 is better than 0%, right?)

INT = Percentile = IQ
18 = 99.5% = 142
17 = 98% =    133
16 = 95% =    127
15 = 91% =    122
14 = 84% =    116
13 = 74% =    110
12 = 62% =    105
11 = 50% =    100
10 = 38% =    95
9 =  26%  =    90
8 =  16%  =    84
7 =    9%  =   79
6 =    5% =    74
5 =    2% =    68
4 =  0.5% =   59
3 =    0%  =   -


In case anyone is interested, the cut off for...
International High IQ Society: 16.
Mensa: 17.
Triple-nine: +18.

And on the other extreme....
Borderline intellectual functioning: 6-8
Mild mental retardation: 4-5
Moderate or worse mental retardation: 3

And about 1 in 100 trillion people should have 18s in everything.


----------



## MerricB (Dec 11, 2006)

interwyrm said:
			
		

> About intelligence... I used the stanford-binet scale
> The percentile I did as what percent of 3d6 rolls the score is better than. (So 3 is better than 0%, right?)




Hmm - that gives me a 17 or 18 Int. I sort of like that. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mighty Halfling (Dec 11, 2006)

How does one go about getting an IQ test anyway? Aren't they super-expensive?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2006)

interwyrm said:
			
		

> About intelligence... I used the stanford-binet scale
> The percentile I did as what percent of 3d6 rolls the score is better than. (So 3 is better than 0%, right?)
> 
> INT = Percentile = IQ
> ...



Nuts, I am exactly 3 points shy of a 17 Int.


----------



## interwyrm (Dec 11, 2006)

Mighty Halfling said:
			
		

> How does one go about getting an IQ test anyway? Aren't they super-expensive?





Well... you could take just any random one online... which isn't too reliable.

You could also take the mensa entrance test. You won't find out your IQ though, just whether or not you made it in.

Other than that, I don't know.

Mensa was less than 50$. I think maybe $35? That was on a testing day though.


----------



## Lord Ipplepop (Dec 11, 2006)

STR- 9
DEX- 14
CON- 15
INT- 14
WIS- 12
CHA- 14

Class: Bard    Level: 5    Race: Human    

I am a professional musician (and writer) that never had time for working out, really. (OK, I had the time, just not the inclination). I have run marathons, and have endured Marine Corps force marches, and long hours on my feet. I have also done professional wrestling (as a manager) and can do any of the moves the wrestlers can, and can escape from almost any hold anyone puts me into. I have a tested IQ of 143.
The others, are as a result of talking to a couple of others. (Why would I know my WIS and CHA??   lol)


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 11, 2006)

I certainly have enough Wisdom not to stat myself out


----------



## interwyrm (Dec 11, 2006)

Curious that both AviLazar and Shilsen apparently play together and both likely ridiculously embellished their abilities.


----------



## Tsillanabor (Dec 11, 2006)

Strength: 10
I work out, but I'm slim and only 5' 9" so I'll go with average.

Dexterity: 16
Dance, some martial arts training, good balance, good hand-eye coordination, consistently did well on BRM when in the military.

Constitution: 14
Never sick, lots of endurance, but not massive enough to soak up damage.

Intelligence: 17
Never taken a test where I failed to score within the top 1 percentile. Well versed in history, literature, philosophy, religious studies, blah blah.

Wisdom: 10
I lack drive and I'm too impulsive, but my serenity and insight has been compared to Buddha. Senses are about average.

Charisma: 14
About average looking but everyone seems to like me, I'm persuasive, and always dated (now married) women far more attractive than myself.

Probably Neutral Good with Chaotic tendencies. Epic Arcane Trickster of course.


----------



## Aaron L (Dec 11, 2006)

Neutral Good Commoner 1

Str 8
Dex 8
Con 7
Int 15
Wis 12
Cha 5


----------



## smootrk (Dec 11, 2006)

What I lack in raw stats is made up for in Levels and Skill Points.  Too bad no spells.


----------



## Mycanid (Dec 11, 2006)

Phooey ... I saw one of these threads some time ago and forget what I wrote down.

Well ... back in the early 80's when I was playing V&V I was statted out as:

Str 10, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 11, Cha 12

But many things have changed in the past twenty plus years. Now it would be something like:

Str 8, Dex 11, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 15, Cha 14

Much of this physical wise has to do with a physical breakdown in health combined with a nasty hernia in the making - both got from doing some things really stupid. The inactivity and atrophy is likely a factor.

Race wise, what can I say? Wood elf.

Class? A combo of druid and bard, it seems. (See the sig.)

Alignment? Neutral Good. Hands down. (Also see the sig.)

Level? Probably a druid 1/bard 1 at best. I do a lot of studying, reading, singing, storytelling, and such like on my own. I've also become a sort of PR man (long story)....


----------



## Mycanid (Dec 11, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> What I lack in raw stats is made up for in Levels and Skill Points.  Too bad no spells.




Well ... I guess I would have skills and a few spells with the bard and the druid thing. Pretty useless in combat though.  :\


----------



## Wystan (Dec 11, 2006)

Okay I feel the need to contribute:

Race: Human
Class: Expert 2/Cleric (non-spellcasting) 1

Stats:
Str: 11 - Big boy that can lift more that is good for him
Dex: 11 - Deep knee bends and able to hold myself well, but semi-poor Hand Eye Co-ord
Con: 10 - I do not get sick, but that is due to a Disease (odd ain't it) - I do hate Pain
Int: 17 (IQ/10) 18 with the table above
Wis: 12 - I don't tend to do dumb things
Cha: 14 - I never lacked for a friend once I knew how to handle people (it was the learning that hurt)
Skills:
Knowledge Religion: 4
Knowledge Computers: 2
Knowledge Obscure Game Rules: 4
Craft Larp Weaponry: 2
Bluff: 1
Intimidation: 2
Profession - Flea Market Salesman: 3
(just the human skill points for lvl)

My church elected me Head Deacon after 1 1/2 years membership, I lead the Youth Group, and I teach the Junior/Senior High Sunday School.


----------



## Jacob the Impaler (Dec 11, 2006)

I took one of those test things once, but I think they were just trying to make me feel better about myself. Here's a more realistic assessment:

Strength: 10. I'm pretty scrawny, but I can lift a lot of weight for someone with my build.
Dexterity: 14. I have amazing reflexes and I'm a good boxer and tennis player. People have a hard time hitting me.
Constitution: 11. This is kinda broad, but I rarely get sick and I can drink like a fish. Unfortunately, I get winded pretty easily and can't take a ton of punishment. 11 sounds safe.
Intelligence: 14. My IQ's 143, and I've always been above average in many subjects.
Wisdom: 8. Wisdom mostly focuses on perception, and most of the time I'm kind of absentminded.
Charisma: 10. People say I'm attractive and I get along with everyone, for the most part. I would have a few ranks in speech and acting, and door-to-door sales.

Sounds like I'd make a half-decent wizard.


----------



## derelictjay (Dec 11, 2006)

Why not
Str 14 - I'm pretty strong, especially my lower body, bench around 180 lbs. Can do push-ups and sit-ups 'til I'm blue in the face. Anything dealing with the usage of my legs set the weight at a minimum of 250 lbs (calfs, quads, gluts, take your pick)

Dex 11 - I'm not very coordinated. But I can do several dexterous things like type really fast, and have been known for intercepting flying objects and catching them.

Con 15 (maybe 16) - I don't get sick, and when I do its a mild brush off. Pain, whats that I can take alot of hits.

Int 13 (if you go by the chart above 17 IQ around 133) - I know I'm smart, but math is not my strong suit. I'm am however right brained so that might be part of that.

Wis 10 - I almost want to put this lower, because I'm absentminded, but I actually notice lots of things around me, which is the reason for my absentmindedness.

Cha 12 - I can turn heads when I walk into a room. And for the most part I am likable. Though my speaking ability needs a little work.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 11, 2006)

Gnome Expert 1/Barbarian 1/Bard 1

I'm kinda short for my age, and I was much shorter for my age when I was a kid.  My normal personality is more like a gnome's than a dwarf's or halfling's, though I've become more dour and gloomy over the years.  I'm strong-willed and quick of reflex, and fairly healthy for the most part (strong Fortitude, Reflex, and especially Will).  I got pretty fed-up with getting pushed around by high school, and started going absolutely berserk any time a jerk harassed me too much, making up for my meekness with pure, unmitigated *wrath* and tenacity.  I have a lot of random knowledge and I've dabbled in a lot of things, but I'm not really trained in fighting, and I don't have any one significant talent, just a lot of minor talents.  I'm averse to pain, but I can ignore quite a bit of it when I'm worked up into a rage against some jerk or another.  I'm a surprisingly good sprinter despite my poor muscle mass and my asthma, which just means I can't sprint particularly long.  I'm not very accomplished but I've learned a lot.

Feats Taken: Alertness, Extended Rage
Skills Purchased: Balance, Bluff, Climb, Diplomacy, Hide, Listen, Knowledge (history), Knowledge (geography), Knowledge (nature), Knowledge (obscure random facts), Knowledge (religion), Knowledge (war), Move Silently, Search, Sense Motive, Spot, Swim
Useable Class Featues: Rage 1/day, Fast Movement, Bardic Knowledge 1d20+2

Strength 7 (or 8)
I'm meek, some muscle development problem or another kept me from ever building up a normal amount of muscle.

Dexterity 13
I'm a bit clumsy and bump into things kinda often, but my reflexes and sense of balance are great so I never really fall or drop stuff; also I have reasonable aim and a bit of experience in dodging, plus I've got kinda good manual dexterity, and I'm naturally a little stealthy.

Constitution 7 (or 8)
I've got slightly mild asthma, so I get tired and out of breath quickly, and I'm just out of shape nowadays; though I have no real health problems, I have mild allergies and my kinda-small frame, being a little short still.

Intelligence 13
I'm reasonably clever, a good learner sometimes, and kinda smart in general, but my memory is poor (need to spend more time in order to memorize something well, and can't remember specific details very quickly sometimes); I don't think quickly in a pinch, but if given some time and not too many distractions, I can generally devise a plan or find a solution.

Wisdom 17
Though I make hasty or anger-clouded decisions once in a while, it's not common; I'm naturally quick on the uptake, and very reasonable; I'm a whole lot more rational and clear-thinking than most people, not being clouded by any prejudice, arrogance, bias, stubbornness, or blind faith in others (only anger clouds my judgment sometimes), considering matters with a clear head and not jumping to conclusions; I'm extremely perceptive in general, and can't help but see and overhear what's going on around me, no matter how much I try to drown out distractions and focus on what I'm doing; I'm also strong-willed and do not let others influence my beliefs and actions, so I've never given in to peer pressure nor let the rest of my family's selfishness rub off on me, so I still consider the feelings and needs of other people; I'm good at judging people's state of mind, motivations, or the like, given some time and observation of course; I'm wary and downright paranoid (the universe IS out to get me, you know).   

Charisma 5
The universe, and most people in it, hate me.  I dunno why, I could never find a reason or solution, but despite all my efforts as a child, nobody ever cared one bit about me nor wanted to have anything to do with me, regardless of how incredibly nice and helpful I was.  Though naturally shy, I always tried hard to be liked as a kid (without being creepy or wierd in that regard, though; I've always been wise enough to know the difference).  Everyone still took an instant disliking to me, however, as soon as they met me; I was short and wore glasses, sure, but I've never been ugly or wierd-lookin', so I could never understand it.  I've grown a lot more cynical and indifferent towards how people treat me, but I still try to at least look calm if nothing else.  I've had few friends and never really had a chance to learn how to talk with people in a social manner; since most people just ignore me altogether.  No matter my tactical/planning skills I could never get anyone to pay attention to my ideas when working in a team.  I have some awful kind of anti-Charisma it seems.


----------



## replicant2 (Dec 11, 2006)

All 18's, baby, all 18's.

Okay, I'll put a 17 in charisma. That's my "dump stat."


----------



## wingsandsword (Dec 11, 2006)

Strength: 11 (This one is pretty easy to test with the lifting tables and a weight bench, so I'm pretty sure my strength is equivalent to an 11 in d20 terms)
Dexterity: 10 (I'm not so clumsy I'm at a penalty, but my coordination and flexibility is only average)
Constitution: 14 (I rarely get sick, recover quickly from injury and illness, and have far more stamina than most people I know, and )
Intelligence: 15 (My parents had my IQ formally tested at 153 when I was in High School, so going by the INT=IQ/10 rule of thumb I'll go with 15)
Wisdom: 12 (I'd say it used to be 11, pretty much average, but life experience over the last few years has definitely made me feel a lot wiser and now a hair wiser than average, so my ability score point at 4th level went into that)
Charisma: 11 (I wouldn't say I'm above average in terms of charisma, but I think I'm kinda likeable and decent, and I can speak before large groups so the high end of average is what I'd go with)

Alignment: Lawful Good (Every alignment test I've ever taken said I'm LG or LN strongly tending to LG). 
Allegiances (d20 Modern alignment): Good, Law 

Class (d20 Modern): Smart Hero 3/Dedicated Hero 3

Starting Occupation: Student (As many years as I spent as a full-time student, yeah, that's definitely my starting occupation.)  (Permanent Class Skills: Knowledge: History, Knowledge: Civics, Research).


----------



## Kularian (Dec 11, 2006)

LN Human Monk (high school wrestling and Tae Kwan Do)

Str: 13 (While slim, I'm wiry, and I've been known in many circles as "freakishly strong" *shrug*)
Dex: 15 (TWF requires 15 dex, yes?)
Con: 6 (I get sick more than anyone I know.  And it lasts for weeks.  It sucks.)
Int: 16 (I don't buy the IQ/10 thing)
Wis: 10 (I've made the most horrible decisions ever, (leading to a huge piece of meat missing from my arm,) but I'm very insightful.  We'll call it average)
Cha: 13 (Mildly attractive, and charismatic when I want to be, but I'm too withdrawn to do such things)

Then of course, I'm an atypical monk, and I use pokey weapons about as often as fists/feet.  *shrug*


----------



## interwyrm (Dec 11, 2006)

Intelligence tests are a topic of interest for me.

I find it... humorous... that so many people say they have such high iqs.

I believe the people that say 150 or less. 150 is approximately 1 in a 1000.

170 is about 1 in 200,000
190 is about 1 in 100,000,000

Now, I'd assume that the enworld populace is probably a little bit above average. A little bit!

My personal opinion is that an iq score over 150 is unreliable and irrelevant.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm rather more inclined to believe that EN World has a fairly above-average number of very smart people, Interwym.  You should read some of the posts on other parts of the forums, by folks like Umbran and Pbartender (sorry but those are the only two I definitely recall right now who I'm certain are very intelligent folks; I'm terrible at remembering names).  Or the software and computers forum, for instance.....

There are a lot more smart people on EN World than, ahhh, let's say 'un-smart' people on EN World.  And a goodly number of fairly-average-intellect folks around here.  I'm not really inclined to disbelieve the folks here who say they've been tested as having an IQ of 150 or so.  I think the folks around here are pretty smart on average (less-smart folks would probably be spending their time online elsewhere, whether playing MMOs or chatting or posting to forums cruder than RPGnet or EN World).


----------



## Machiavelli (Dec 25, 2006)

Get over yourselves.

Me:
Str 9
Dex 11
Con 10
Int 12
Wis 11
Cha 9

I'm probably over-estimating.

Remember, this is a scale for measuring the capabilities of FANTASY HEROES.  You may stat up a wizard with an 18 Int, or a barbarian with 18 Str, and think nothing of it.  That's because you're playing a fantasy game.  In this same fantasy game, anyone with a 16 Con should be able to survive being shot in the gut with an arrow.  Feel free to shoot yourself to prove me wrong.

A 19 Int?  A 16 Con?  Yeah, sure.  Go ahead and believe that.


----------



## JustKim (Dec 25, 2006)

People who exaggerate their D&D stats make me so darn mad!


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Dec 25, 2006)

http://wldrealitytv.pbwiki.com/Andrew Joyce

A version of myself going through the World's Largest Dungeon.  For the other party members:

http://wldrealitytv.pbwiki.com/Contestants

And, a teenage version of myself in a PbP TORG campaign:

http://torg.pbwiki.com/Andrew Joyce

Actually have done this sort of self-statting multiple times before, in multiple campaigns.  Always had different apporaches to it.  For example, I've been statted up more as a warrior (barbarian or paladin) back in high school, while as I grew older, I tended to be statted up as a sort of wizard (or a warrior/wizard).  An older, experienced version of myself crops up in old old friend's fantasy RPG (formerly D&D, now a thing of his creation)/fiction setting.  Another old AD&D campaign had me & my friends as "false gods" (deified by a barbaric tribe due to our modern knowledge/tech/game knowledge) years after our initial appearance in the campaign (and some of my PCs were members of that tribe who worshipped these deities).  I'm playing a teenage version of myself present during the start of the Possibility Wars in TORG.  Another teenage version of myself was frozen & thawed out in the Cyberpunk reality.  Superhuman versions of mylsef has cropped up in Marvel RPG games (both dice & SAGA versions), as well as in a Heroes Unlimited campaign (often as a Thor-like/themed hero).  The only thing rather consistent with these versions is that I often wield a sword &/or warhammer, and use lightning/cold/weather-related magics/powers.

Sorta-recently, I've been trying to address this idea, esp. with the wildly different versions at different ages.  For my homebrew D&D campaign, I intend to have some elements of past games crop up--how many RPG PC versions of my group & I showed up IMC.  Because of this, we essentially become deified in the minds of the populace (who else but a deity could manifest in a variety of forms, displaying a variety of powers?), and various "relics" of the deities (e.g., lost/abandoned items used by the PCs) are scattered throughout the campaign world.

(As it is, our "deified" PCs don't grant divine power at all like an actual deity would; IMC, divine spellcasters draw power from certain Inner Planes due to their faith [so it's more in line with the non-deity worshipping philosophical clerics mentioned in the PHB, but it applies to all divine spellcasters, with a bit of Eberron-style pantheon worship].  Our "deified" selves just got added in to the existing pantheon).

I plan on running a Marvel SAGA campaign with this theme as well, though this time, the PCs will be amnesiac younger clones of the players (altered to possess powers), and the possibility exists for them to run into the "originals", as well as some dimension-traveling goodness where they can encounter the various other PC versions of ourselves.  (then again, since Hasbro & Marvel have a sort of working relationship again, I may wait & see if there could be WotC/Hasbro Marvel RPG coming out down the line).

At first, we tried to keep the stats close to how we were (or saw ourselves with), but as time (& setting) allowed, we allowed for differences/changes when viable (e.g., the WLD characters were 25 point-buy, though we got a stat boost [up to 28 or 32 point-buy, I think] before we started; superhero games allowed for huge changes due to gaining powers; etc.).


----------



## Darklone (Dec 25, 2006)

monboesen said:
			
		

> This is turning into an interesting social study.
> ...
> 
> Take a reality check guys and gals.



Well, it's pretty common to see your own strengths as above average and your weaknesses as not too bad. 

You're invited to stat me. I give descriptions and you tell me my stats?

Str: I'm lean but still weigh 8 kg more than I should (70 kg) considering my bones. Average size. Yet I always end up being the one who can carry the heaviest furniture when someone is moving. School brutes: I always was victim no. 1 and had to beat up 3 or more "friends". Wasn't a problem, I had an elder brother who kept beating me up. Means a lot of practice. Nowadays using a bastard sword and a battle axe for two weapon fighting...

Dex: I've been an archer since I was 5 and I am very good. I play the piano and I'm better at massages than most guys and gals around here who earn their money with it. I've been dancing a lot when I was younger and I'm a good sneaker (LARPs experience... I was the dude who always found the military instructor for the German Green Berets who was hiding in the woods). Considering myself, Dex would be my strongest attribute.

Con: I scarcely get sick and I can eat anything without problems. Yet I cannot take too many hits and rely more on dodging and blocking blows than on eating them.

Int: PhD in physics. The only IQ test I've ever done was kinda flawed, full points... because I knew all of the questions and answered all of them correctly in a very short time. I told them when I took a short look on the papers, but they didn't believe me before I did it.

Wis: I don't want to describe me like Shilsen (He's the best). Yet I'm the one even elder people come to for councel and moral support. And I like to sit on my mountain and stop to think. For months.

Cha: Used to be real bad (see above, shy and timid) but I'm getting better. A lot better. Most of my friends scarcely believe my stories about how I used to be 10 years ago. Might be explained by hundreds of skillpoints... so make me a bard.


----------



## Kwitchit (Dec 25, 2006)

Statblock posted on ENW for the second time in 3 days:
Stats:
Str 12- school crew team...
Dex 10- clumsy but half-decent shot
Con 10- average endurance
Int 15- done very well in nationwide academic competitions
Wis 10- tend to miss the blindingly obvious, but I sail, and apparently that's a Wis skill...
Cha 11- slightly above avg, do well in debating...

Male Human Exp1
HD: 1d6 (6hp)- yes I'm a PC
Int- +0
AC: 11, touch 10 (+1 trenchcoat)
BAB/ grapple- +0/+1
Attack- Unarmed +1 melee (1d3+1 nonlethal) or rigging knife +1 melee (1d4+1/19-20)
Full attack- as above
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +1
Skill Points: 32
Skills: Profession (sailor) +4, Craft (Alchemy) +6, Knowledge (Science) +6, Knowledge (mathematics) +5, Knowledge (History) +5 Knowledge (RPGs) +4, Knowledge (Geography) +2 (cc) Use Rope +3, Swim +3, Use Computer +3, Sense Motive +2 (cc), Perform (violin) +2 (cc)
Feats: Weapon Proficiency (rapier), Sea Legs
CR: 1/2

Expert Class Skills: Craft (Alchemy), Knowledge (History), Profession (sailor), Use Rope, Swim, Knowledge (science), Knowledge (RPGs), Knowledge (mathematics), Use Computer


----------



## Slife (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm going to use 20 point buy, simply because it seems like a decent way to keep my stats in check...

STR: 6.  I'm definately below average on this one.  Dump stat!
Dex: 10.  About average
Con: 14.  I get sick less often than average.
Int: 17.  I'm in the top two percentiles of intelligence.
Wis: 12.  I'm moderately strong willed (18, but only in hindsight)
Cha: 9.  I'm not very personable, but not significantly behind the curve.


----------



## jgbrowning (Dec 25, 2006)

s: 11
i: 15
w: 16
d: 9
c: 9
ch: 8

joe b.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Dec 25, 2006)

Str 10
Dex 8
Con 14
Int 10
Wis 14
Cha 16

I am one to discuss and debate but I can easily win people over.  Though I am unnaturally healthy as in nothing gets me sick.  I can find things that others can not and am known for my very deep phrases and ideas.

Classes: Sorcerer 3 or Cleric 3 because well those play to my strengths of teaching or showing off.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Dec 26, 2006)

*a rough draft*

Str 10
Dex 8
Con 13
Int 13
Wis 13
Cha 13

Expert 5 
Diplomacy 1
Handle Animal 1
Knowledge (linguistics) 7
Knowledge (local) 1
Knowledge (geography) 2
Perform (oratory) 2
Profession (gamer)* 5
Profession (teacher) 3 
Profession (student) 5
Improved Unarmed Attack
Skill Focus (Knowledge [linguistics])
Persuasive
Synergies:
Knowledge (linguistics) grants +2 to profession (teacher) checks made to teach language.
Profession (student) grants +2 to profession (teacher) checks made to teach study skills.
*Profession (gamer) cannot be used to earn income.


----------



## megamania (Dec 26, 2006)

S 13  Not much arm strength but I have bulk strength
D 14  years of soccer and biking.  Very agile for my size
C 10 (now) 12 (before)  Before cancer/diabeties I rarely ever got sick or injuried
I  11 More about applying my smarts that raw brains.... 
W 08 I think I am smarter than I really am.
C  08  Hate crowds over two, poor grammar, worser grammer  can't smile to save my life


oh my stars and garters!  I would be killed by a flipping kobold commoner in one of my games!


----------



## rose4100 (Dec 26, 2006)

str 10
dex 12
con 11
int 8
wis 8
cha 7

lvl 1 Human Fighter

not to friendly but decient with a bow mind you


----------



## Squire James (Dec 26, 2006)

OK, I'll give it a whirl...

Strength - 9 (13).  I have a big frame with the potential to become quite strong, but I do not keep in shape.  In a D&D setting, I would get in shape or die quickly.  If you take what I have now, I'm a 9.  About 1 year of fighting monsters would probably raise it to its potential of about 13.

Dexterity - 12.  Excellent hand-eye corrdination and reaction time, not-so-excellent speed on my feet due to weight.

Constitution - 11.  Have health problems due to weight, but have good endurance in athletic situations.  I guess they cancel out to something near average.  A year of fighting monsters would probably do something here too, but I'm uncertain enough about that not to give an elevated estimate.

Intelligence - 18.  My "ego score", and perhaps an exaggeration.  In my down moments, I think it may be as low as 14.  My IQ is "only" around 120, but I have an excellent long-term memory and great problem-solving skills.  I also have very few weaknesses, being at least average in even my worst subjects.

Wisdom - 13.  I'm wise with money, which is worth a 13+ right there given the way most people handle money.  My willpower is weak with regards to food, and pretty good in most other areas.

Charisma - 8.  My "dump stat".  No talent in social situations at all.  I can "break even" when I'm at my best, but I usually feel unmotivated to improve my "people skills" because I feel I'm working under a handicap.

Class and Levels - Expert 5.  Obviously, a year of fighting monsters would probably change this too...

Feats - Skill focus (craft computer program), Skill focus (knowledge mathematics), skill focus (gather information)

Skills - Craft (computer program) +15, Knowledge (mathematics) +15, Knowledge (arcana) +7, Gather Information +11, Listen +5, Spot +5, Spellcraft +7.  Some of this is due to actual knowledge of the D&D system (knowledge that most people of the setting itself would be unaware of), and may actually be higher than what is listed.


----------



## ashockney (Dec 26, 2006)

*Gotta do it...*

Str - 9 (was consistently average, but haven't worked out recently)
Dex - 11 (enough eye-hand to play sports, not enough to be "good" at any of them)
Con - 8 (sick every year, don't hold alcohol well, etc.)
Int - 16 (using more of a bell curve, I'm definitely in the "above average")
Wis - 15 (I'm no saint, but have always found this to be powerful combination with INT)
Cha - 14 (never best looking in the room, but friendly, command attention and respect)

Ftr 3/Rog 2/Brd 3/Exp 6
I was a little scrapper as a kid.  I studied the military, combat, and fighting techniques routinely, and applied them on my friends. : )
I became a bit of a rogue, meanwhile.  Specializing in sleight of hand/bluffing/lock picking.
I turned my powers to the forces of good, and became much more diplomatic.  
I became a performer, speaker, presenter, and most importantly - game master!
Then school set in, and I became very focused: writing, managing people, and understanding business have allowed me to face significant professional challenges and come out on top at least 51% of the time (knock on wood).

As to most of the posters on the board, I think you are overall UNDERVALUING yourselves, as most people most-often do in self-reflection.  You are, in many instances, the best at what you do, and a critical component to our society as a citizen, professional, and as a gamer, one of the highest and noblest callings: an artist.  You are probably much higher level and higher skilled at what you do then you realize!  Straight up fighter taking on beholders and frost giants?  No, not anytime soon, but still damn impressive.

I swear, I put my stats down as I see them, and didn't "back" into them, but ironically, it ends up a typical "non-heroic" 28 pts.


----------



## just__al (Dec 26, 2006)

Str: 8 or 9  - not able to do that whole heavy lifiting thing but I'm not feeble
Dex: 10 - not especially graceful but not a klutz either
Con:13 - I rarely get sick, have a HIGH tolerance for pain and I was able to tough out gallbladder attacks and I walked away from getting hit by a car on my bike but the car had to be towed
Int: 14 - as evidenced by my IQ
Wis:8 - I "drift off" from time to time and often fail my real life listen checks.
Cha:12 - People seem to like me and I was able to get people to listen to me when I directed volunteer theatre (if you'd call Rocky Horror that)

I'd put myself at exp4 with max ranks in knowledge (computing) and various other tekkie skills from the 10 skills I get to choose from.


----------



## Storyteller01 (Dec 26, 2006)

Fighter 3/Expert 2

Joined the military, then went into dojos when I got out. The expert is the collage time after with ranks in computer use and such.

Str 9: Got out of shape after I married.
Dex 13: Love video games but generally lose at first person shooters, don't trip over anything, and I tend to dodge attacks well.
Con 13: I can take a hit, don't get sick often, and I live around smokers nearly 24/7.
Int 14: IQ/10 rule
Wis 13: Been told I have a decent amount of common sense.
Cha 12: Likable and easy to get along with, but not manipulative


----------



## javcs (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh, according to the last records from a stat-test, I'm:

Strength 13 (possibly higher, maybe 14, I do 3+ sets of 10 reps of around 150 after running 6+ miles reguarly)
Constitution 16
Dexterity 18
Intelligence 17
Wisdom 12 (probably higher, more like 14-16, increasing PB by 6)
Charisma 10

Winds up with a PB of 50 . . . not quite so good as Shilsen, but close.   

Racewise, probably human, perhaps a leprechaun, or so I'm told.

Physical scores: I run x-c, track, rarely get sick, play ultimate frisbee, can drop a frisbee on a running reciever who's covered, and while being covered myself, at will over a field's distance with any throw I know how to execute, I don't feel pain, I've hammered people down in midair collisions, decking them and coming out on my feet, before 6+ mile runs, do over 100 push-ups and sit-ups, then lift afterwards, I've been told that I'm not human because weather doesn't affect me, by which I wear short sleeves and shorts when it's at or below freezing with no ill effects, and when it's the traditionally hot, muggy heights of Chicago summers, I'm not bothered by the heat, I'm naturally good at not being noticed, even though it's not like somebody hitting me would hurt, it would wind up more trouble than it's probably worth, so I just don't get hit, and to avoid having to deal with a situation where I'd have to dodge unarmed strikes, I don't get noticed unless I want to be noticed.

Mental Scores: I don't always bother with doing my homework because my inclass work (quizzes, tests, etc.) are more than sufficient to get good grades, I typically notice when people are trying to pull stuff on me or stuff that's not immediately obvious, I lie pretty well, have been told that I'm attractive looking, but I have a brusque demeanor that sets people off, I'm good at intimidating people, but I can sweet-talk them too (kind-of), I'm very stubborn, suspicious of everyone and everything, I man one of the top three boards on the chess team, quit acadec 'cause I knew it already, have a repository of random knowledge in my mind, my classload averages to about two years ahead of the stock classload, but only one year ahead of the norm for my school, good memory, excellent problem solving skills, occasionally overthink things, draw up specs for a variety of things in my spare time, know at least a little about a large number of topics,

Class would probably be some sort of combo between rogue, scout, ranger, and perhaps either bard or wizard for additional knowledge skills.


----------



## Lorgrom (Jan 1, 2007)

Str : 17 (due to being able to pick-up and carry objects that match the str chart in the players handbook)
Con: 10 (this low only due to being obease, when I was thinner it was quite a bit higher 14 or so)
Dex: 12 (Average hand-eye and balance)
Int: 14 (IQ/10 method)
Wis: 16 (Everyone has always told me I was much Wiser then Smart)
Chr: 14 (People like me a lot very easly)

Class(es): I don't need no stinking class, lol.

Barbarian L1 (Have a terrible temper as a child and would Rage when I got in fightes, which was quite often)/Fighter L2 (Learned to control my Rage, but still kept on learning more about fighting and warfare)/Cleric L2 (more due to spirituality then actual training, have had many deep conversations with every "holy person" I have talked with about religeon and faith)


----------



## Cavebear (Jan 1, 2007)

Cavebear
Expert 2/Monk 1 (lots of judo, karate, kendo, and ice hockey)
STR 12
INT 14 (used to think it was 18 until I asked myself "what intelligent action have you taken recently")
WIS 12 (more stubborn than average)
DEX 5 (major injuries to both shoulders, both knees, both ankles, and my right hip have left me without mobility or flexibility)
CON 8 (out of shape since I stopped doing martial arts)
CHR 9 

Feats:  Improved Grapple (six years of competetive judo)
Skills:  Lots of Knowledge and Profession skills, and some diplomacy

I did this entertaining mind exercise 25 years ago and I had a much higher opinion of myself back then--the optimism of youth I suppose.


----------



## shilsen (Jan 1, 2007)

javcs said:
			
		

> Winds up with a PB of 50 . . . not quite so good as Shilsen, but close.




It's always gratifying to know that I still set the bar in munchkinism. Or self-delusion. Probably both


----------



## Darklone (Jan 2, 2007)

shilsen said:
			
		

> It's always gratifying to know that I still set the bar in munchkinism. Or self-delusion. Probably both



... and humility. Don't forget humility.


----------



## shilsen (Jan 2, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> ... and humility. Don't forget humility.



 Well, I wasn't going to mention it, being so self-effacing and all ... but you're right. My humility is just awesome.


----------



## bestone (Feb 1, 2007)

Str: 17-18? i dunno, i bench 300, i work out a lot
dex: 8 - im clumsy as heck
con: 14-16? comes with being healthy i think, never get sick
Int: 10 - no more than average
wis: 5  - I may be smart enough to know better, but i do it anyways
Cha: 11 - again average

As for class? well i cant cast magic, and im not very sneaky, so i'd go base class fighter....minus the feats


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 10, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Str 10  .. average
> Dex 12 ..
> Con 13 .. hours in construction and roofing
> Int 14 .. IQ/10 figure -
> ...





Hmm: so 2 years later: (6 new ranks) 1 commoner/2? expert
Kn Local +2, Kn Urban Design +4, PS history +5, Kn Gaming +6 
im missing 2 ranks and a feat - guess Im on HR advancement system.


----------



## KrazyHades (Feb 10, 2007)

Mentally:Gnome (clever, pranking, creative, too curious for my own good)

Physically: Human (come on...but really, I'm very tall and thin, stealthy, doesn't fit in other categories except elf) 

Class: not exactly sure, but I'm a duelist, arcane trickster, loremaster type of person, and lvl 25 epic DM)

12 Str (I fence regularly for a varsity team of a big fencing club, but I'm not bulging with muscles!)
Dex 15 (I've got  fast, quick reactions, use precision and speed when fencing rather than strength, mostly)
Con 9 (A bit below average, because I'm so lean...6'2" and only 150 lbs.)
Wis 13 (I have a decent sense of personal grounding, and I'm sortof in tune with the world about me, but I'm no Buddha)
Int 17 (I cruise through class without studying, and I know more random crap than anybody I know)
Cha 14 (I'm considered funny in a spontaneous manner, and everyone tells me I should become a standup comedian. I'm good at bringing people to my point of view. And I can lie well. Or am I lying about that?)

That's me!


----------



## Torm (Feb 10, 2007)

Already been done. See my entry in _Faiths and Pantheons_. 

More seriously, though, probably something like this:

Me
Half-Vulcan (err, I mean, Half-Elf ) Expert (Lawyer) 1/Expert (Computers) 11/Sorcerer 3/Bard 12/Divine Champion 1/Ex-Paladin 3
Chaotic Good
Str 8, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 18, Wis 16, Cha 14
Skill Focus: Knowledge (Popular Music)
Bardic Instrument: Oratory.
Familiar: A black cat named Familiar.

Due to a weakened immune system, takes a -4 penalty to Fort saves vs. disease.
Takes a -4 penalty to Will saves vs. the mind-affecting abilities of charismatic women.

Lest you think I am full of myself, bear in mind two things. 1. It takes 5 ranks in a skill to be able to make a living at it, according to the PHB. 2. I scaled some of this BACK out of humility. I am REEEEEEALLY full of myself.


----------



## Nyeshet (Feb 10, 2007)

*See my sig . . .*

I've tied those tests before, been stat'ed a few times as well. Usually it ends up more or less the same: 

Str penalty (-1 or -2, odd considering I can carry 50+ lbs on my shoulder a hundred paces with no effort, drag 100+ lb containers / boxes a few dozen paces before needing a pause, and briefly lift close to 100 lbs over my head (when placing said containers on tops of pallets). But I have trouble with doing numerous sit-ups or endurance running, so . . . .)

Dex usually a bonus (12-15, usually 14); not too surprising, as I have good balance, good moderately hand-eye coordination (tossing balls, darts, using that crossbow at that line of games at Busch Gardens amusement park, etc), but cannot juggle to save my life. I also tend to walk somewhat silently - due mostly to the fact that I have always tended to be the type that stays up late (and has difficulty getting up early), while, as I was growing up, the rest of my family seemed to be the opposite. I had to learn to move half way silently at night or risk getting in trouble for waking up someone or another already in bed around 10 or 11.    

Con is usually also a slight bonus (11-13, usually 12). Considering I've been notably sick perhaps five or six times in the last 25-30 years, and that I've visited relatives sick to the point of being bed-ridden with the flu without getting ill - I suppose that this is no surprise to me. I also tend to have weaker symptoms and get well sooner when I am ill. 

I tend to think at times that perhaps the tests should reverse my Dex and Con scores. I tend to think my Con is better than +1, and that my Dex is worse than +2, but when I answer the questions offered, the Dex usually ends up the higher of the two.   

Int is usually up there a bit (14-16, usually 15). My IQ is 136, so if we go by that (and the fact that I used to know a couple other languages), then I suppose I am at least a solid 14 by that old rule about Int being based on IQ or some such. I don't have a Master's degree, but I do have a BA degree in History and nearly a BS in Computer Science. I considered anthropology, astronomy, biology, psychology, and physics while at college, but somehow I ended up gravitating towards history and comp sci. I sometimes think I should have stuck with biology (didn't like the chemistry required for it, nor the high level of math needed for physics). Neither anthropology nor astronomy had enough courses at the school I attended for more than a minor - if I took all of the courses, and many were simply not interesting. Comp Sci I ended up taking most for its versatility in the modern world. Odd how things end up . . . .

Wis always surprises me a little; I don't think of myself as exceptionally wise, but every test I take - no matter which one out there I take - places me around 15-18 (usually 16) in Wis. Perhaps I am more wise than I realize? The answers to the Wisdom determining questions such tests, however, are - in my opinion - too simple, too obvious. If they were more complex I'm sure it would show me as having a lower wisdom. On the other hand, I am very much an intuitive rather than a sensor (according to the MBTI), and that likely aids me in determining the right answer to such questions. 

Cha is usually plain or a small bonus (10-13, usually 11 or 12) on such tests. I am not particularly outgoing or social, but I tend to get along well with most, can get someone to buy that one more item, put someone at ease, or just offer an ear to listen for a while. Personally, I credit all this more with my even-tempered-ness and patience more than any 'charisma', but then I may not be seeing the trees for the forest or vice versa. Or perhaps the questions are too general and need to be more specific. 

As for class, nearly all tests place me as a ranger or druid. If more than the core classes were added to the list of possible outcomes, I wouldn't be surprised if scout or shaman came up, nor anything more or less nature themed. I like the outdoors, despite the little time I get to spend in it. Incidentally, probably due to its wandering nature, one test years ago pegged me as a bard.    

The race, oddly enough, never places me as human - no matter the test. I am almost always an elf (likely due to the 'living in nature archtype that elves seem to have these days - what ever happened to 'living in a hill' elves, anyway?  :\ ). When not an elf, I am usually a halfling (perhaps due to its wandering nature?). If the gnomes in the game were more like david the gnome and less like artificers / tinkerers, then I would not be surprised if gnome showed its head as a possible race for me. 

As for AL, all tests place me by far and away as NG - sometimes with a slight leaning towards CG, but never enough of a leaning to even come close to tipping the scales. 

So there I am.


----------



## DreadArchon (Feb 10, 2007)

Machiavelli said:
			
		

> Get over yourselves...
> In this same fantasy game, anyone with a 16 Con should be able to survive being shot in the gut with an arrow...  Yeah, sure.  Go ahead and believe that.



QFT.  Also, your numbers are a bit off--with a 16 Con you could survive an average _critical_ from an arrow.  Which is to say that you could take an arrow to the _head_ and _recover in under a week_ with some of these stat lines.  Further, average for a human is 10-11 and average for an adventurer is 13-14.  Many people exceed this, making them actually _above_ the abilities of an average superhuman by their own estimations.

Me:
Paragon Half-Dragon Monk with...

No, seriously though:
Str 8 (substantially below average but not rediculously bad)
Dex 8 (_terrible_ reflexes and hand-eye coordination, but somewhat flexible)
Con 10 (I'm fragile, but I also have good endurance, so low average)
Int 15 (I can justify this, but I can't prove it here, so...)
Wis 8 (dense as a bag of cement, sadly)
Cha 6 (utterly atrocious on all counts   >_> )

The good news is, I have Good Fortitude and Will save progression.  \o/


----------



## hong (Feb 10, 2007)

Turanil said:
			
		

> shilsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ooohhh!!! Burrrrnnn!!!


----------



## KrazyHades (Feb 10, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Ooohhh!!! Burrrrnnn!!!



I second that


----------



## SpiderMonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Hmmm...

I just took that "ability score" quiz.  I'm not so sure about that thing.

Strength:

Quiz: 15  My Assessment: 14 or 15.  I lift weights.  According to the PHB, a 14 Str can lift 175 lbs. over his head.  I've done that, so I'm pretty confident.

Dexterity:

Quiz: 14  My Assessment: I wish. I'd give myself a 12, maybe.  Maybe 10.  I dunno.

Constitution:

Quiz: 15  My Assessment: 12.  This really depends on whether I'm on a bulking diet or cutting.  When I'm trying to put on muscle, I go out of my way to avoid cardio.  Once I get too fat for my own taste, I become a punching bag, cardio-machine, jogging freakshow.  I don't get sick often, and when I show signs, I make sure to get 12 hours of sleep and I'm golden.  I'm no olympic athlete, though.

Intelligence:

Quiz: 15  My Assessment: 14. I have an M.A. I was one of those "gifted and talented" program dorks as a kid.  I do quite well on standardized tests.  However, I'm no genius.

Wisdom: 

Quiz: 16  My Assessment: half that--8--at best. Seriously, these tests are silly.  I'm about as dense as grandma's fruitcake. I'm not terribly perceptive, I'm impulsive, and mentally lazy.

Charisma:

Quiz: 19 (????)  My Assessment: uh...12, I hope.  I get along well with others.  I'm a teacher by trade.  I often end up in leadership positions.  But a 19?  Come on.

As indicated by my sig, I ended up as a LG H-Orc Paladin.  I remember taking it years ago and scoring as a NG H-elf Bard.  That was before starting a family and giving up vegetarianism however...


----------



## Torm (Feb 10, 2007)

I just took that test, and with the exception of Con, it gave me the same ability scores I did above. And, if you take into account the -4 I gave myself for illness on Con, they were exactly the same.

I'm not sure if this means I know myself really well, or just that I am good at statting things, er whut. Hmmm.


----------



## paradox42 (Feb 10, 2007)

I've taken some of those online tests, though I don't remember the exact results at this point. Maybe they're floating around on one of these threads somewhere. I'll also mention that once, for personal amusement, I went to the trouble of figuring out what level a d20 Modern character would have to be to have all the talents I know I have, and it came out to something like 12th. The big surprise for me was that most of my levels were in Dedicated Hero rather than Smart Hero, when I'd always considered myself more "intelligent" than "wise."

Alignment is easiest- every single test I take pegs me squarely and staunchly as Chaotic Good. Also, in reading the D&D alignment descriptions, the only ones that don't ruffle my feathers reading them are CG, NG, and CN- the Lawfuls in particular usually make me grit my teeth and seethe with frustration or rage thinking about them.  I *HATE HATE HATE* oppression of any sort.

For my stats, I'd go with:
*STR 8*- I'm definitely slightly below average in this department. Trying to change that, but it's slow going. My high metabolism has always made it difficult for me to gain muscle.
*DEX 14*- I'm no juggler, but I'm also very agile, capable of sneaking up on people pretty easily, and can slip through crowds and closing doors with ease that other people draw up short before even attempting. Also, I move much faster than the norm; in D&D terms my base walking speed (as I can attest, from recent treadmill exercise) is 45- 4.5 miles per hour. As a final tip to consider, the d20 Modern thing made me add a couple of levels in Fast Hero to get the speed-increase talents.
*CON 16*- Though I do get sick once every year or two, the symptoms are typically mild enough that I don't need to stay home to heal up. Also, my tolerance for pain is quite high, particularly in my head and feet- I once had a horse step on my foot, and was walking around within a minute or two; head-wise, I've banged it several times hard enough to produce an audible crack that made other people gasp/wince without it significantly impairing me. Also, though I can get a buzz from drinking alcohol, it's very rare that drinking causes me to lose my balance or have trouble seeing.
*INT 16 or 18*- depending upon whether one measures by the IQ/10 rule, or by the percentiles/standard deviations rule. I'm roughly in the 1/100000 range, in terms of percentages, but the one time I took a real IQ test graded and watched by a psychiatrist it came up between 160 and 170 (he never actually told me a specific number). I do have an eidetic memory, and don't often forget things unless it's deliberate.
*WIS 15*- The tests I've taken online invariably indicate a WIS score at least this high, and the fact that most of my d20 Modern levels are in Dedicated Hero says a lot. I do have very high willpower, and am pretty much impossible to intimidate, though that doesn't mean I won't back out of a losing/dangerous confrontation if I have the opportunity.
*CHA 15*- I'm a fairly handsome guy (one advantage to being gay is you can judge your own attractiveness), and am generally capable of charming people into liking me on a first meeting if I want to do so. I'm also a fairly accomplished liar (high Bluff skill ranks), and can act reasonably well in the theatrical sense although I've only been in one "professional"-level production- the lead Lost Boy in one of the productions of _Peter Pan_ put on by the Grand Rapids (Michigan) Civic Theater.

In terms of D&D race, if not Human I'd likely end up an Elf or Half-Elf- my temperament suits them perfectly. Class-wise, since I've done plenty of mystical/occult reading and exploration in real life, the obvious class is Wizard. Assuming I'm multiclass, the secondary would likely be Rogue, with a slim chance of Bard. If I'm allowed to keep my d20 Modern levels for this, that would make me (probably) a Wizard 9/Rogue 3.

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to _Teleport_ myself off to bed.


----------



## Goblyn (Feb 10, 2007)

On a scale of 1 to cool, I still rate a super-awesome.

...

DnD stats?

Str 11
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 11
Wis 14
Cha 10

hm. 26 via point buy. Don't think I'll go adventuring.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 4, 2007)

Interesting...

human expert 3

Str 18 - I can pretty easily walk around with a couple of people on my shoulders.

Dex 7 - I'm a clutz.  I trip over my shoes.

Con 6 - Used to be higher, but now I have a really bad heart.  Like, die by 40 bad.

Int 18 - I was in the 99.9th percentile in school.

Wis 8 - I have really bad common sense.

Cha 7 - I had to work really hard to be a charming guy (Damn Aspergers!).  Thus, low charisma, high skill points.


----------



## caudor (May 4, 2007)

Here's goes:

STR 9  -    I'm on the bottom side of average
CON 5 -    If someone throws up, I throw up
DEX 10-   Average
WIS 14-   I listen to a lot of Tony Robbins   
INT 13-   IQ divided by 10
CHA 9-   I'm a typical jolly fat guy.  No beard though, and good hygiene


----------



## Obrysii (May 4, 2007)

Str 8 -- I'm just weak
Dex 6 -- Poor sense of balance, low hand-eye coordination
Con 14 -- I don't get sick
Int 14 -- Assuming 1 point of Int = 10 IQ points
Wis 12 -- I seem at times wise beyond my years but I am still dumb enough to make silly mistakes
Cha 6 -- I have very low self-confidence.


----------



## pawsplay (May 4, 2007)

Machiavelli said:
			
		

> Get over yourselves.




I'm always baffled by this reaction. For every 12 Int there is, someone else has an 8. Simply being in generally good health, having a solid college education, a significant number of friends, and pretty good driving skills probably rates straight 12s, considering the strictly average person is not in great health, is not a very good driver, can't remember anything they studied in high school, regularly misses social cues, and is timid enough to be bullied into nearly anything.

Arguably, anyone who was ever in the "out" crowd in high school and did not compromise their identity probably has a base Will save of at least +2, Iron Will, or a pretty good Wisdom.

Someone with Int 12 is not likely to throw away an iron skillet at Taco Cabana that had food on it. Someone with Int and Wis 10 is somewhat likely to do so, or they wouldn't have a sign up telling you not to do so.

Someone with a 10 Intelligence is halfway between an above average student who is college bound and a below average student who struggles to graduate high school.

I've regularly played in gaming groups whose tested and retested IQ and SAT scores, statistically speaking, would all rate 17 or higher, mostly 18s, and who have over the years demonstrated the ability to accumulate many skill ranks in a very short period of time. 

Simply being able to log onto the Internet and post here probably rates an averate Int of 12 or so. Sure, there are some 10s and maybe even some 8s here and about, but there are plenty of 14s and 16s, too. 

There are plenty of Charisma 12+ types here, too... keep in mind how many Cha 8 people you see on a regular basis ineffectually railing at people just doing their jobs or causing people not to sit next to them in class. For every Cat Piss Man who hangs out at a gaming store somewhere, somewhere else there is the guy with the natural 18. 

The "average" person is not a "typical" one at all, because people with very high ability scores would tend to be successful or liked in some fashion, whereas people with very low ones are often marginalized. Someone with a Charisma of 3 probably doesn't leave their house on a daily basis. Someone with a Constitution of 3 does not go to a burger joint for lunch. Someone with an intelligence of 3 probably doesn't have a driver's license or perhaps even a job. 

You probably don't game with lots of people with very low Int, Cha, and perhaps Wis. That doesn't mean gamers have unviersally high scores in those stats, but since the group is skewed upwards, you will have (on average) somewhat higher scores and perhaps exceptional numbers of very high scores. Str, Dex, and Con, however, should approximate a normal curve. That seems to be consistent with what's been posted in this tread; Str, Dex, and Con have been posted anywhere from 7 to 18. I could easily believe the scores posted were rolled on 3d6.


----------



## Jeremy757 (May 5, 2007)

Human Male (Lawful Good) 

Str 15
I'm stronger then most of the people I know, which is probably a good thing since Im a supervisor in shipping and recieving.

Dex 7
Im quite the klutz, have fallen down stairs three different times, and have broken tons of things (that weren't me) from tripping, bumping or falling into them.

Con 16
With the exception of the yearly sinusitis, I almost never get sick, I have never broken anything on my body all though I probably should have.  I have had kidney stones twice and thought they were no big deal.

Int 14
I have a B.S. from Texas A&M University at Commerce, a nerdish knowledge of American and European history, a love of reading non-fiction, and an IQ of 140.

Wis 12
I have a great deal of common sense and intuition, but not a lot of strength in the willpower area.

Cha 10
I can be rather stoic and lost in my own thoughts.  Yet I can be pretty good with the ladies.  So I am rather average in this area.

Im propably a 4 or 5 level expert.  Im a well rounded person with knowledge in many areas, including printing, typesetting, desktop publishing, graphic design, history, and many more.


----------



## Technik4 (May 5, 2007)

Human Male

Str 11 (Stronger than the average bear, but don't work out)
Dex 12 (Fast typer, good at videogames, used to play ultimate frisbee regularly)
Con 13 (Rarely get sick, hate taking medicine, never broken a bone, stoic)
Int 14 (Smarter than most people I've met, yet not really smart enough for Mensa)
Wis 9 (Wear Glasses, pretty bad at perceiving things in the moment (Hindsight is 20/20 though))
Cha 10 (I'd probably be higher with more self-esteem)

Feats: Lightning Reflexes (I'm pretty good at videogames, avoiding being hit in dodgeball, and taking half damage from fireballs), Magical Aptitude (Unfortunately I'm kinda introverted so it has yet to come up). 

I'm a level 3 Wizard who never had a spellbook and so I can't cast spells. I don't have the gold to write any scrolls and if I had a familiar it took off years ago in disgust. More than a few people have said I remind them of wizards. I like to read books, feel superior to other people, and dream of my own supremacy, yet I'm self-deprecating enough to contradict myself in the same breath.

I'd peg my alignment at a solid True Neutral, but friends have told me I'm Lawful Neutral, Chaotic Good, Neutral Good, and Lawful Good (dorky friends eh?). I was in the military (Lawful), but also got out after 4 years. I am too lazy to strictly follow every law, and don't really care (Evil). I generally try to help other people and used to be a rather devout Christian (Good). I frequently move, haven't done my state taxes for the last 5 years, and generally argue against corporations and government in casual conversation (Chaotic).


----------



## Arkhandus (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, pawsplay has it right.  EN Worlders are, on average, slightly above the average curve of mental stats.  Gamers in general are typically decent to superb in terms of intellect, and run the gamut when it comes to wisdom and charisma, mainly because we're often geeks or the like rather than folks who make a living as nothing more than high-school graduates (or dropouts).

And with the number of really, really smart people I've seen posting here (and really wise or really charismatic folks), I'm very much inclined to expect the typical EN World poster to have stats of 12 on average.  Not everyone posts a lot in the General forum, y'know, and EN World has many other forums where the smart folks tend to congregate online.


Also, some folks here seem to be forgetting that D&D assumes the average Medieval commoner to have stats of 8 or 10 on average.  Modern folks are generally better educated, raised in healthier conditions, provided some modicum of exercise during their entire childhood, and have access to broader opportunities than the average Medieval peasant stuck in the horrible, filthy, unfortunate rut that their family has been in for generations because of some noble's dictates and force of knights to maintain them.

The average modern person is smarter and healthier than the average D&D fellow.  Ergo, the average modern person has stats that average an 11 or so, varying with wealth (the wealthier folks who maintain some motivation for success, as opposed to the idle rich, may average a 12 or 13 thanks to the resources at their disposal, to develop their physique or mental faculties as far as they're naturally able).


Also: keep in mind that the average gamer does not post at EN World.  Most do not, and instead the typical EN World poster is someone of very decent or good mental faculties.  Many average gamers may be lurkers here, but most of us that post on a frequent basis are reasonably smart or reasonably well motivated (so very unlikely to be unintelligent dopes).  I have a high opinion of most EN Worlders because I know they're generally decent folks or at least fairly intelligent in most cases.  Joe Average doesn't bother posting on the internet about his occasional hobby, and Joe Average isn't a geek or gamer.  Joe Gamer doesn't post much to the internet about his geeky hobby, and probably spends more time playing video games or computer games.  Joe EN Worlder posts frequently or semi-frequently and is really interested in his geeky hobby, spending more time than most gamers on actually thinking about and discussing the game, and spending less time on actually playing video/computer games (and this applies for posters on some other internet forums of course, though not all).


----------



## robberbaron (May 6, 2007)

STR 13
DEX 14
CON 10
INT 15
WIS 10 (maybe even 8)
CHA I'd like to think around 14 (don't have any enemies - of which I'm aware - and make friends fairly easily).

Don't think I'd have the patience for magical study so I'd have to be a Ftr/Rog.


----------



## Bryon_Soulweaver (May 6, 2007)

Wizard/Rogue
STR: 13
DEX: 12
CON: 9
INT: 18
WIS: 17
CHA: 14


More average than handsome, but I get a lot of attention, even when I don't want it. I seem to make better choices than most my friends, who keep telling me not to use big words when little ones work better. I can't run worth crap and have some health problems. Light on my feet. Uhh, I'm somewhat strong and can carry my own body like a sack of potatos.

Just give me the run and great fortitude feats; there's me.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (May 16, 2007)

Str: 12
Upper body alone isn't so great, but I have well-above average lower body strength.  although missing out on capoeira the last year and a half due to college getting harder has probably gimped that temporarily.

Dex: 14
I am somewhat clumsy, and not amazingly flexible.  But, I have great hand-eye coordination, generally win iniative checks, and have always been good at dodging things.  (I couldn't throw hard at all, yet I always stayed in till the end in dodgeball).  Also, I have noticed that I tend to only fail reflex saves 5% of the time...

Con: 15
See, I think I have good con, but poor base fort. save.  I am very prone to getting sick, and have horribly debilitating allergies, currently in full effect, but at the same time, I've never let that stuff stop me.  I always had near-perfect attendence in school.  One time, I was really sick for a whole week, came to school every day.  The teacher pointed out that students in the class were absent in a perfect circular radius around me.  Also, every single student who sat in my desk in other periods was out sick. ^_^

Int 17
Never took an IQ test, that's just a rough estimate from my GPA and my head for math and tactics.

Wis 16
What can I say, I know I am a fool, and therefore I am wise.  I really do seem to have an excessive amount of common sense, though.  It's amazing how many times I notice simple things that seem obvious to me, but everyone else is oblivious to.  Also, I enjoy philosophy.

Cha 8
I used to think it was 6, but compared to someone I recently gamed with, I realized I clearly wasn't _that_ bad!

First, good points: 1) I have maintained a steady long-term relationship (almost 3 years now, and on my first try, woo!).  2) For some reason that boggles my mind, everyone always remembers me, even people I'm certain I've never met.  Seriously, on almost a daily basis, I encounter someone I consider a stranger that seems to be acquainted with me.  I was bar-none, the most "famous" person in high school, even though I was anti-social and tried my hardest to avoid the public eye.  My sister tried to fit in and always got angry at me for this, despite the fact that it annoyed me too.

Bad Points: 1) I literally despise being around other people.  A big enough crowd will make me feel ill.  2.) heavily introverted.  3.) I noticed that in attempting to make friends at various points in my life, I actually tended to make more enemies than friends!  Hence, I eventually stopped trying.  4.) Two of my three best friends at different points in my life became my enemies, and in the first case, a guy who bullied me for the next 12 years.  5.) I have no tact or manners.  I honestly don't know when I'm offending someone.  6.) I tend to ramble on for excrutiatingly long periods of time.  Is it fairly noticeable?  ^_^


----------



## Satori (Jun 2, 2007)

Str 14

I'm fairly strong for my size (5'8", 150 lbs), and I can average between 15-20 pull-ups straight before tiring.  In the Marines I average (pre-injuries) a 7 minute mile, 20-25 pull-ups, and 120 sit-ups (60 is max), and in college I could squat around 280 lbs (I'm only a few years out of college).  Still, some days I wish I was 6'4", 200 lbs of solid muscle with a 20 in Str...but who doesn't, right?  I'm getting scrawny from inactivity, though, so I need to hit the weights more.

Dex 15

14 years of martial arts, a few years of Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, yoga, capoeira, and boxing/kickboxing.  My Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu game is all about flexibility and my boxing game is all about evasion.  I'm getting lazy as I get older, though, so I might see this attribute drop in the next few years.

Con 6

I have good cardio, but I get sick easily.  REALLY easily.  In fact, it seems like I'm always fighting a cold of some sort.  I also have reoccurring illnesses that are incurable, injuries that can't heal fully, and I'm what you'd call a "Bleeder" in martial arts...a solid shot to my face and something will bleed.  I also can't hold my liquor at all...two drinks and I'm not good to drive, three and I'm ill.  

Int 14

IQ tests for me range between 130 and 150...so I'll round it out at 140.  I pick up things quick, I think fast...but I'm no savant.  Some topics are simply beyond my reach (advanced chemistry), while others I pick up on right away (accounting).  Overall, though, I've never struggled with academics but I'm not a genius either.

Wis 16

I'm very calm, level-headed, and analytical.  I don't stress about stupid things, and I am usually very good about keeping perspective.  I enjoy tests of discipline (I'm vegan, I water fast three days each month, I meditate regularly, etc...), and philosophy/religion fascinate me.  I've stayed for extended periods at Buddhist monasteries, and I've had marathon meditation sessions for over 2 hours.  Still, compared to some mentors I've had, I have a LONG way to go in this attribute.

Cha 14

I don't think I'm particularly attractive, but I'm very confident socially and tend to make friends easily.  I've been very fortunate in the dating game, with little to no downtown between girlfriends (I don't "settle", either), and I truly scored with my wife (who is GORGEOUS).  My occupation involves a LOT of group presentations, with a lot of public speaking and instruction.  I also jump in and out of teaching for non-profit, which is ALL about Charisma.

---

Overall, it looks like I'd make a good ranged Monk or Swordsage.  As long as I stay away from the front lines, my subpar Constitution won't be an issue


----------



## Kelek72 (Jun 3, 2007)

Str-13
Dex-12
Con-11
Int-13
Wis-10
Cha-15

People Like Me - They Really Like Me!
My Con and Dex were higher but I'm getting fat and older.

I would want to be a wizard but I guess I wouldbe a good bard!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 5, 2007)

Str 9 - Just your average Joe Shmoe (guess this was my dump stat)
Dex 14 - I may be portly but I have a dexterity that belies my size (ask my friends)
Con 11 - Have been under the weather a lot lately, but nothing debilitating
Int 19 - IQ divded by 10 rule - 187 - 18.7 rounded up
Wis 14 - I have studied great volumes of religion and frankly it all comes down to coming in out of the rain
Cha 17 - Yes I look like a hobbit, however, I can charm the ladies, lead the men and scare the children with relative ease; besides I'm an entertainer, what else would I buff?

Ranks in:
Dodge (the truth); Dodge (responsibility); Knowledge (usesless trivia); Knowledge (audio systems); Knowledge (music); Perform (cartoon and silly voice mimicry); Perform (singing); Perform (percussion); Craft (song); Craft (storylines D&D); Craft (elcetronic components); Hide from the World; Profession (personnel clerk); Profession (electronic spy); Profession (student); Profession (musician); Profession (music producer)


----------



## kigmatzomat (Jun 30, 2007)

Str: 11 - I've got a surprising amount of muscle hidden under the flab but it's offset by a blown disc.  Last time I tried I could bench press about 250 but I'm not really supposed to pick up more than 75lbs.    

Dex: 10 - Average.  Goes up to 14 when drunk.  No, seriously, I get hyper.  My reaction times decrease while drunk, balance improves, and accuracy goes up. Totally weirded out that professor in college. I'm a freak.  

Con: 14 - I haven't been sick in about 6 years, never broke a bone, and I heal quickly (excluding the spine damage).  Oh and I'm highly resistant to drugs.  I stopped taking the vicodin 3 days after my spine surgery because it did nothing for me.  See the statement above about alchohol.

Int: 18 - I was a National Merit Scholar, according to standardized tests in high school was in the top percentile of the 99th percentile but more importantly, I _passed_ Differential Equations. (Like the alienist, my mind is forever warped with the exposure to such foreign concepts.)

Wis: 14 - I've got a decent amount of willpower, am fairly perceptive (as long as I have my glasses/contacts), can usually guess the endings of most movies (including M. Night Shamalamadingdong's), and I was a manager for an ISP helpdesk; I don't panic under stress.  

Cha: 14 - I've got a lot of friends and in groups am a social buffer.  I also DM a lot. I managed a department of ~35 geeks without any real issues for about 2 years. 

Classes: Expert:6/Warrior:1  (I have IT skills, am a civil engineer/hydraulic modeler, have management experience, and back in college did combat fencing with a bit of tae kwon do)


----------



## The Lost Muse (Jun 30, 2007)

Strength - 13; I work a job that requires some, but not tons of lifting.
Dexterity - 9; Slightly clumsy, but not so bad that I hurt myself frequently.
Constitution - 14; Hardly ever sick, can work long hours with no food or water
Intelligence - 15; Above average intelligence, I just apply it to gaming instead of more important matters.
Wisdom* - 9; Not always the brightest crayon in the box...  
Charisma - 10;I'm dead sexy...   

* I have Iron Will, at least once or twice...


----------



## interwyrm (Jun 30, 2007)

kigmatzomat said:
			
		

> Int: 18 - I was a National Merit Scholar, according to standardized tests in high school was in the top percentile of the 99th percentile but more importantly, I _passed_ Differential Equations. (Like the alienist, my mind is forever warped with the exposure to such foreign concepts.)




I got an A in DiffEQ and only showed up for about 1/4 of the classes. I taught myself from the book. Pwnt!

Aside from that... why won't this thread stay dead? 

Time to bust out the cricket bat.


----------



## Destil (Jun 30, 2007)

Wait, why do my stats just say "Computer Use +12, Knowledge (Minuta) +9, Will +6"? Does this mean I'm just an NPC that's automatically put at -1 by any damage in combat? This sucks!


----------



## Flynn (Jun 30, 2007)

For my stats, I'd probably go with the following:

*STR*: 10 - I'm about average here. If I worked out or something, I could be much better, as I come from good stock, but I'm the average everyday computer programmer.

*DEX*: 11 - I'm slightly above average, but not enough to warrant a bonus.

*CON*: 12 - I may have high blood pressure and be overweight, but I do have stamina. Only enough to warrant a small bonus, but it's there.

*INT*: 15 - Arguably my best stat, I used the IQ/10 method to get this one, as my IQ has been rated at approximately 154. I have friends that are easily 20-40 points smarter, and although they believe that I am on their level, I am self-aware enough to know that I am not.

*WIS*: 14 - If you look at my childhood and early adult years, this would be lower, but I feel that I've been spending my stat boosts on Wisdom. At least, I'm not making as many stupid decisions as I used to, and am trying to learn from my past.

*CHA*: 14 - While I've had friends describe me as having a 16-18 in this stat, I know that scores like that are too high. However, I do make friends easily, and generally have good reactions with people I've just met in person, so I'm okay with suggesting 14 here.

As for classes, if we assume that for every year that has passed since you turned 18, you have gained 1000xp, then I am currently 6th level, and am less than a year from hitting 7th level.

Under D&D terms, I would approximate my diverse skills and interests by using the Expert class, and represent my years of soft weapon training as one level of Warrior, so I would be an Expert 5/ Warrior 1. I am neither an aristocrat nor a commoner, and as much as I would love to be an adept, I haven't mastered even a cantrip. My current alignment would be Neutral Good.

Since we are in a modern age, if I were to use D20 Modern, I would have to say that my first three levels were in Smart Hero, followed by three levels in Dedicated Hero, or maybe that should be Smart 4/Dedicated 2. I'd have to think about it more. My current allegiances are, in order, Family, Faith and Friends.

With Regards,
Flynn


----------



## JustKim (Jun 30, 2007)

When you guys find this thread in Shilsen's sig, are you noticing that it's now three years old? Have you noticed that essentially all of the replies are just people coming in to "stat" themselves and that no discussion is ever stimulated? These are things that I have noticed.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 30, 2007)

JustKim said:
			
		

> When you guys find this thread in Shilsen's sig,




Yep...he's still broken


----------



## shilsen (Jun 30, 2007)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yep...he's still broken



 See - more proof that there is no power creep in D&D


----------



## Warren Okuma (Jun 30, 2007)

Com 1, monk 1 (aikido, w/o weapon proficiencies), expert 1, cleric 1 (see wisdom), sorc 1 (see charisma), bard 1, rogue 1.  
Think I'm gonna take smart hero for my next level.
BAB:  zero, zip, nada, nuttin'
St 8
Dx 8
Cn 6
IQ 14
Ws 8
Ch 8
Reason:  I had a cat and it didn't kill me.  Scratched and bit me with a full array plus rake... and I lived.


----------



## haakon1 (Jul 2, 2007)

JustKim said:
			
		

> When you guys find this thread in Shilsen's sig, are you noticing that it's now three years old? Have you noticed that essentially all of the replies are just people coming in to "stat" themselves and that no discussion is ever stimulated? These are things that I have noticed.




Having an Int 18, I had fgured these things out without actually having to know them by actually reading stuff.  And lest you think that intuition is Wisdom, it's really not -- I'm pretty good at intuition, but I have a mediocre at best Wisdom.

The inevitable stats:
Str 9 -- I do a desk job, and I don't work out more than 10 times a year.  Upper body strength is limited and I'm a slow runner, but I'm a lot strong than a hawk (6-7 Str range).

Dex 8 -- Not good at sports, bad at archery, OK at shooting only with practice, not good at moving silently in the woods (I've tried, I'm like a paladin in platemail), not great balance.

Con 12 -- Drained from 14 when I nearly died about 11 years ago, but I'm still a little above average.

Int 18 -- Lots of smart people tell me I'm smartest person they know, and I believe them because . . . 

Wis 10 -- Strong-willed but in unwise ways, and absent minded.

Cha 9 -- Wait, who's that guy again?  Oh yeah (7 would mean no "oh yeah")

Class: Expert -- though people tell me I would have made a good (computer) Wizard, I only ever dabbled in it, instead sticking to a more muggle-like career.
Race: Human (Suloise)
Level: 4
Home Region:  Born in Keoland, educated in Bissel and Highfolk, adventured in Geoff and the County of Urnst, lived overseas for 3 years in Onnwal, now lives in the Duchy of Urnst, but often visits Keoland and Bissel.  (Oddly, most of my characters have hung out in the Sheldomar Valley and surrounding territories too.)

I'm worth 21 points.


----------



## questbreaker (Aug 2, 2007)

STR 11 - stronger than the average person. barely.
DEX 15 - much faster and agile than the regular person. did hurdles in high school.
CON 14 - i get sick once a year, max. and it is always barely perceptible. i can run 3 miles in 25 minutes without actually dying. barely.
INT  13 - i know a lot about things that interest me. i am generally knowledgeable.
WIS 13 - i am very wise, and it is easy for me to understand things.
CHA 11 - i can deal with people, but i prefer not to.

neutral evil, monk 1 / fighter 1 / swashbuckler 1 / rogue 1 / ranger 1 / expert 1.

thats right, im level 6 and i can't really decide what it is that i want. all my stats are odd because i could improve any of them if i tried. i improved my CON at lv4. my feats include but are not limited to Skill Focus: Apathy, Profession: United States Marine, and Jack of All Trades.


----------



## Thurbane (Jan 19, 2008)

I was thinking about this on the train the other day...if I was to assign myself elite array scores to match my "real world" stats as closely as possible, it would be:

STR 13
DEX 12
CON 10
INT 15
WIS 8
CHA 14


----------



## Herzog (Jan 24, 2008)

instead of guessing my own stats, I took a test!
(http://www.easydamus.com/character.html )

it came up with:

Lawful Neutral Dwarf Wizard/Sorcerer (2nd/2nd Level) 


Ability Scores: 
Strength- 13 
Dexterity- 11 
Constitution- 11 
Intelligence- 15 
Wisdom- 11 
Charisma- 12 


I wonder how shilsen would do.....


----------



## Jesus_marley (Jan 24, 2008)

Yowza! this thing is STILL floating around?

I think this was my 3rd post when I joined Enworld.


----------



## shilsen (Jan 24, 2008)

Herzog said:
			
		

> I wonder how shilsen would do.....




Unlike Hastur, you only have to say my name once to summon me! 

This is what I got.



> You Are A:
> 
> True Neutral Human Wizard (5th Level)
> 
> ...




Which is a 68 point buy!

I think I've seen that test before. A lot of the questions are not as mutually exclusive as they're supposed to be. For example, one says "The following statement most accurately describes my health:" and has the following options:

I am sick most of the time.
I seem to get sick as often as most people I know.
I have never missed a day of work due to illness.
I can't remember ever being sick

In my case, I get sick about as much as most people, but usually have some aches and pains (tendency to migraines and toothache), but at the same time, I've never missed a day of work due to illness. Which had nothing to do with being ill, but simply because I refuse to miss a day of work, whatever my physical condition. And there are a lot more such questions where I could pick a couple of answers.


----------



## Fifth Element (Jan 24, 2008)

Thurbane said:
			
		

> I was thinking about this on the train the other day...if I was to assign myself elite array scores to match my "real world" stats as closely as possible, it would be:
> 
> STR 13
> DEX 12
> ...



You forgot to provide a class. Might I suggest Thread Necromancer?


----------



## Xath (Jan 24, 2008)

That test is pretty interesting.  If I were statting myself out, I'd do the following:

Race: Human or Half-Elf  Class: Bard  (using elite spread)
Str 10
Dex 13
Con 8
Int 15
Wis 12
Cha 14

But the test has a pretty different view:

Lawful Good Human Ranger/Sorcerer (2nd/1st Level)
Ability Scores:
Strength- 10
Dexterity- 11
Constitution- 10
Intelligence- 15
Wisdom- 15
Charisma- 15


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 24, 2008)

I would say NG Human Expert 4 with average stats except maybe higher than normal INT. I'm an average but skilled NPC that the DM would have to struggle to come up with a name for because he figured no one would need to talk to that guy. 

-----

The test says I'm a N Human Druid 3/Wizard 3 with above average stats in everything.   However, I was borderline LN (no Evil and only a smidge of Chaos), and borderline Elf or Halfling.  

Ability Scores:
Strength- 12
Dexterity- 13
Constitution- 13
Intelligence- 17
Wisdom- 12
Charisma- 15


----------



## Fifth Element (Jan 24, 2008)

Xath said:
			
		

> That test is pretty interesting.  If I were statting myself out, I'd do the following:
> 
> Race: Human or Half-Elf  Class: Bard  (using elite spread)
> Str 10
> ...



I'd say the test pegs you pretty well then. That's really not a "pretty different" view. Even the class combo (skillsy with magic) is close.


----------



## megamania (Jan 25, 2008)

STR 13
DEX 13
CON 15
INT 12
WIS 09
CHA 07

Due to size I have bull strength (I bowl things over easily...not lifting)  I'm fast for my size and realitively tough (survived cancer).  Okay intelligence but rarely think it through.  I tend to be either rather blunt or uncaring at times.

Race: Human or 1/2 Orc
Fighter


----------



## Nellisir (Jan 25, 2008)

What the heck.

Expert 4, Ranger 2
Str 13
Con 10
Dex 11
Int 14
Wis 12
Chr 10

I don't know what I can lift, but I have a very physical job in construction.  I also know alot of other people in construction that are stronger.  My stamina is mediocre, and I get colds pretty easily, but have no other significant physical ailments and once I get my second wind, I can outhike and outsnowshoe my gym-going, jogging wife.  Dexterity used to be higher, but I used to be younger, too.

Intelligence is good.  I don't know my IQ, so can't do IQ/10.  Wisdom is decent, I think.  Charisma is totally average.  I've never been called handsome or charming, but I can talk without spitting and I shower.

Expert is for a college education and 10+ years in construction.  Ranger is for a rural, outdoor childhood and grown-up hobbies that include kayaking, skiing, snowshoeing, and hiking, plus animal companions.  Archery track.  Possible weapon focus: 22 oz framing hammer (that's a big, heavy hammer).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 25, 2008)

My stats?  LOL.

  Charisma 3.  Beavis and Butthead look good in comparison.

  Nuff said.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

shilsen said:
			
		

> Unlike Hastur, you only have to say my name once to summon me!
> 
> This is what I got.
> 
> ...



 Wow, shilsen, you really are broken.  Even more broken than I am on that test!

Neutral Good Elven Wizard
Ability Scores:
Strength- 10
Dexterity- 13
Constitution- 16
Intelligence- 18
Wisdom- 17
Charisma- 16

That said, I agree with you about the non-mutually-exclusive questions.  Additionally, the Wis questions were mostly worthless, as they tested Int (just a different kind of Int).  I know I don't have good Wis but could answer most of them easily.


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Jan 25, 2008)

This thing is still around?

Why not ...

S  14  Definitely stronger than average, but haven't worked out in a while
D  9    On the low end of average.  I'm really good at fine dexterity but sometimes trip over my own feet.
C  12  Another tough one.  I can take a lot of punishment but get sick kind of easy
I  18  Yes, seriously.  I get 99.9+ percentile on every test I've taken.
W  15  Stubborn as anything when I want to be.
Ch  15  I can lead and have plenty of experience doing so.  Formal training in leadership skills in my MBA program helped.

Whadya know?  I guess I'm a munchkin

Class of choice:  Paladin of God


----------



## Meeki (Jan 25, 2008)

Well... these are my weekend stats.

Str: - (currently an object)
Dex: - (did I mention I was an object?)
Con: - (Also, I was undead)
Int: 9 (Once I was an awakened animal, then undead, but now an object)
Wis: 10 (Slightly higher, but not that high since I made this post)
Cha: 17 (How do you think I convinced someone to type this post for me? I can't move duh)

3 HD Human (Augmented Animal)((Augmented Undead))(((Augmented Construct)))

Also this: Ex: Telepathy 100ft.  Since I can't technically speak.


----------



## evilbob (Feb 19, 2008)

I think this thread is an excellent example of how the vast majority of people rate themselves as "above average."  


As for myself...  Realistically?

Str - 7.  I can lift... chairs.
Dex - 11.  Years of video games have left me with ok responses and slightly-decent aim.
Con - 8.  I never get sick, but I can only run for a couple minutes anymore before I get winded.  And I would have very few HP.  Seriously, don't hurt me:  I crumple.
Int - 13? 14?  I have no idea what my IQ is.  How do people even find this out?  Anyway, like many in this thread I have more than one degree and was top of the class and blah blah blah.
Wis - 10.  I feel... wise.  Sometimes I'm not.  But I am stubborn sometimes.  Guessing average.
Cha - 11.  Only because I'm a part-time (and fairly bad) actor, not because I turn heads.  (Cause I don't.)  My mom tells me I'm handsome.

Class:  Expert, but only because I can't plow well enough to be a commoner.  I craft code sometimes.


Now, stats adjusted for ENWorld boards:

Str - 10.  I can lift... CHAIRS!
Dex - 14.  CLEARLY those years of video gaming have paid off!  _THANK YOU PIT FALL!_
Con - 12.  I NEVER get sick!  Also, I can run for literally MINUTES before tiring!
Int - 18.  TOP OF MY CLASS!  Did I mention MULTIPLE degrees of higher learning?  Plus, I often remember things about places and stuff.  Vocabulary is good!
Wis - 14.  I am so much more patient/wise/discrete/stubborn than anyone I know.  Plus, everyone I know is a jerk.
Cha - 16.  Did I mention ACT-TORRRR?  I've been in probably _several_ community theatre productions that weren't firebombed upon opening.  That has to count for SOMETHING!

Class:  Wizard.  But only because I can throw fireballs once per day after reading about them in a book.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 19, 2008)

Str: +1 - I occasionally can outlift the average person, but not by much.
Dex: +0 - I don't trip over my own feet when I walk, and I can juggle two balls, but no dice on 3.
Con: +2 - I can and have taken some abuse and kept on ticking.
Int: +2 - I'm smarter than the average bear, I can understand complex processes, create my own complex processes, write coherently and even dream up new game mecahnics. Higher forms of math are my kryptonite.
Wis: -1 - I do a lot of bonehead things that seem like a good idea at the time.
Cha: +2 - I always manage to charm my way back in after doing said boneheaded things.

Class: Expert (True20)
Level: 10
Genre: Papers and Paychecks


----------



## Darklone (Feb 19, 2008)

OMG THIS TEST IS SICK! I AM NOT AWFUL GOOD!!! Damn, Chaotic Good wasn't that far behind Lawful... Usually when I take these tests, I end up as a bard (a class I love to play) but in this test, it's the least likely class for me... 

Shilsen, I am more broken than you now.

You Are A:
Lawful Good Elf Sorcerer (5th Level)

Ability Scores:
Strength- 16
Dexterity- 19
Constitution- 16
Intelligence- 18
Wisdom- 18
Charisma- 16


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 19, 2008)

JustKim said:
			
		

> When you guys find this thread in Shilsen's sig, are you noticing that it's now three years old? Have you noticed that essentially all of the replies are just people coming in to "stat" themselves and that no discussion is ever stimulated? These are things that I have noticed.




As of this writing, the post I am replying to is over half a year old. Nevertheless, through the magic of messageboard software and the internet, I can pretend that this conversation is still active and post a reply accordingly. I sometimes wonder how often people go check out the fiction I have going in my story hour, even though I haven't posted to that in a couple years. Maybe once a month, once a week, once a day, maybe once an hour. Not that it matters because at this point in time that project is just a beginning that will likely never have an end.

Um, so yeah, people like to stat themselves. I tried to be realistic with mine, though I'm certain that I overrated or underrated myself somewhere.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 19, 2008)

evilbob said:
			
		

> I think this thread is an excellent example of how the vast majority of people rate themselves as "above average."



....My stats on page 3 came out to a total modifier of -2.  I demand a re-roll!  

And anyway, we already discussed this on page 4.  EN World has a disproportionate number of intelligent people, and geeks in particular.  This isn't an average-joe-sports-nut message board, it's a geeky message board.  And it's extra-geeky to _talk about geeky hobbies_ on the internet.


----------



## rawgt3 (Feb 20, 2008)

Str. 15 I'm somewhat short and thin but I've surprised many people with my hidden strength.
   Dex. 18 I'm very agile and one of the fastest people I know.
   Con. 17 I have'nt gotten sick in 2 1/2 years i think  also the only way i give up in a fight is if I'm K.O.'ed "fight thru the pain!"
   Int. 17 I was in the top 10 in high school and made mostly A-B's in college
   Wis. I am an introspective person who ponders moral isues when bored. I also try to be ever   
 vigilant in public places.
   Cha. 13 I can be a very good speaker when people are willing to listen. Though in company of the immature and shallow I seldom speak because those types of people always twist my words to mean something perverted or otherwise stupid.I also have little force of precence when I choose (I can slip into a room and not be noticed for 15 min.)
   NG 4- ranger, 1-scout, 1-rogue, 2-monk I am a zoologist and  my hobbies are archery, medieval warfare (sword, strategy, and seige), wilderness survival, blacksmithing, and knife throwing.
  I am also currently a green belt in Goju-ryu Karate.


----------



## eric mcloins (Feb 20, 2008)

I really feel blessed being in the company of such incredible individuals as some of the posters on this thread. I've got only one thing to say to all those people that said they have an INT of 18 because they just divided their IQ in 10 and that is: "How are you doing, Mr. Hawking?". (That's a cynic remark, for all of you whose INT is not in the higher range of the 20s).

Taking the aforementioned test I got:

Human Wizard level 5, True Neutral
Str 11
Dex 11
Con 13
Int 18
Wis 10
Cha 13

However, if I had to stat myself I would be a Human Wizard5/Bard2/Ranger1, Neutral Good
Str 8 - I am weaker than most other male humans
Dex 10 - While I am quite proficient at playing an instrument and painting minis, I am not very agile, nor do I have good eye-hand coordination
Con 10 - I usually don't get sick, but I do suffer from some minor allergies and I have been smoking a pack a day for 16 years
Int 15 - I have an IQ of about 145.
Wis 10 - I have a good will save (quit smoking pretty easily) but horrendous spot and listen skills
Cha 12 - I'm good looking, can handle a leadership role, good with the ladies, less so with males.


----------



## Rabelais (Feb 20, 2008)

Best case scenario... I'm a 25 point buy... sad panda

con is my dump stat.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 20, 2008)

eric mcloins said:
			
		

> I really feel blessed being in the company of such incredible individuals as some of the posters on this thread. I've got only one thing to say to all those people that said they have an INT of 18 because they just divided their IQ in 10 and that is: "How are you doing, Mr. Hawking?".




I don't necessarily believe that's true. Let's presume that Hawking started life as extremely intelligent, so he had the maximum intelligence possible for a 1st level character, or 18. Now, let's assume that he's an epic level astro-physicist. He would have the maximum Intelligence for someone at level 20, or 23 (18 + 5 (1 for every four levels up to level 20)). He might even be higher than that if the DM is allowing him to use an optional rule that would allow him to reduce points from his Con and add them to Int. That's a far cry from the person who says they have an Int of 18. They may have the potential to become a figure like Professor Hawking, but they aren't there yet and likely will never be.


----------



## eric mcloins (Feb 20, 2008)

I was referring to the dubious claims of too many people claiming to have an IQ of 180...

I am an extremely smart person. I have an excellent problem solving proficiency and very wide knowledge. I attended a special class for very talented students in high school, and have a BSC and in my MSC studies got very high grades (but I quit). 

What's my Int? 15. 16 tops.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 20, 2008)

And I'll just point out that EN World has several posters around who actually are rocket scientists, physicists, geneticists, chemists, and other such things (I'm just not one o' them, of course, so I don't remember who is what exactly).  

And the much larger plethora of computer programmers, engineers, mathematicians, and other smart fellas that hang around here.  D&D is a geeky hobby that draws more smart folks than otherwise.  Smart people will tend to enjoy intellectually stimulating/entertaining hobbies; at least moreso than average people would.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 20, 2008)

There's also a difference between people who are math smart and those who are language smart. I know people who can put my math to shame in a heartbeat, but can't string two sentences together without help.


----------



## Thurbane (Feb 20, 2008)

Fifth Element said:
			
		

> You forgot to provide a class. Might I suggest Thread Necromancer?



Har har har!   

...the perils of having to many tabs open in Firefox. I clicked this one from someone's sig, and didn't realise it was as old as it was.


----------



## Quartz (Feb 20, 2008)

Since we're having another go-around at this, I'll submit myself:

Going by Mr Reynold's 1000 XP / year over 20 guildeline, I'll put myself as a LG (complete goody two-shoes) Human male (duh) Kt 1 (goody two-shoes, but I'l stand up for what's right) / Exp 3 (I'm well-educated and skilled in my area) / Com 2

Feats: Iron Will (I'm stubborn), Skill Focus: Intimidate, Persuasive, Skill Focus: IT

Str: 12 (I'm big)
Int: 14 (quite clever if I do say so myself)
Wis: 10 (average)
Dex: 7 (no manual coordination at all)
Con: 14 (ridiculously healthy; if I were as fit as I am healthy I'd be an 18)
Cha:  7 (nerd!)


----------



## Nikroecyst (Feb 20, 2008)

Nik
Gnome Barbarian 1/Wizard 4
Stre 12
Dex 9
Con 16
Int 15
Wis 9
Char 8
Feats: Improved Toughness, Power Attack
Skills: Spellcraft, Intimidate, Knowledge Arcana, Knowledge Religion

I chose Gnome over Human cause I feal that, though I am not exactly a child, I act and am treated like one often. Plus it speaks or my good contitution. 

I chose my  classes based on the fact that I naturally have a bad temper and it always gets the best of me, despite my efforts. I also find that sitting for hours planning out characters and knowing rules helps calm me. I know alot of obscure knowledge but can't tell you what day of the week it is.

Though I am built well and have a good frame Im currently overweight and out of shape due to a spine injury. Im clumbsy as all heck and am lucky if I dont' spend my day bumping into the walls. I NEVER take medicine or nurse injuries, allowing them to heal themselves, and thus have a very good natural immunity and can take alot of pain. My temper and odd quirks rubb people the wrong way more often then not and make me hard to understand.

I also based my level off of the system previously mentioned (1000 xp/year over 20).


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 20, 2008)

Human Rogue 1 / Psion (seer) 4

Strength 10 
Dexterity 12
Constitution 12
Intelligence 15
Wisdom 8
Charisma 10

Using the 1000xp/year standard.


----------



## evilbob (Feb 20, 2008)

Thurbane said:
			
		

> I clicked this one from someone's sig, and didn't realise it was as old as it was.



I think this thread remains popular because people just really seem to enjoy the exercise!


----------



## Will (Feb 20, 2008)

By the test, I'm apparently a LN Human Fighter 5, with:

Str 10
Dex 11
Con 11
Int 14
Wis 15
Cha 12

So apparently my player is a ing idiot. Granted, when I look at the details, I was very close to being a wizard. Also, my alignment was VERY close between L and N (one point off), so I think a more accurate header would be:
TN (lawful, good tendencies) Human Wizard 5.

How I'd judge myself:
Str 8 - I have a bad lower back. While I'd peg my strength of arms and legs at 12 or more individually, the overall package makes for trouble swinging swords or anything Str is normally used for.

Dex 12 - I'm fairly dexterous, I've played piano, etc. And my reflexes are decent.

Con 10 - I don't get sick very often, but it takes me a while to bounce back. And I'm sedentary, so it's not like I'm weathered or inured to the elements.

Int 16 - Based on the IQ thing. I tend to do very well on standardized tests. Functionally my Int might be 14, though.

Wis 12 - I'm fairly perceptive, but I can be lost in my own world at times.

Cha 12 - Sociable, I often employ persuasion and guile to keep my TT game from tearing itself apart. I'm not a master of personality, but I am fairly good at soothing people and interpersonal 'stuff,' though that may be more skill than force of personality.

So not terribly different from the test. Having a bad back didn't come up on the test, and I think the perception thing confused Charisma and Wis a little.


----------



## llamatron2000 (Feb 20, 2008)

1000xp/year over 20

Jason, Exp2

str  10 I've got weight behind me, which makes punches hurt.  I can't lift worth a crap, though

dex 10 for a fat guy, I've got decent enough balance.  My reflexes aren't bad, but not great.

con 10 I rarely get sick, except with HORRIBLE diseases every once in a while....but asthma and fatness pretty much make this a zero-sum game.

int 16 IQ/10

wis 14 I regularly notice things my friends don't.  I'm considered wise.  however, I'm lazy, which counts against it, I'm sure

cha 10  Charming when I want to be, but I'm painfully shy.  Not much to look at either.


----------



## Wystan (Feb 20, 2008)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Okay I feel the need to contribute:
> 
> Race: Human
> Class: Expert 2/Cleric (non-spellcasting) 1
> ...




Now to update a Year and 1/2 Later... 

Changes: 
Str: 10 (got larger, but those are not muscles)
Class: Expert 3/ Cleric (non-spell casting) 1
Skills: 
Profession: Customer Service 3
Knowledge: World of Warcraft 4


----------



## rawgt3 (Feb 21, 2008)

So, I took the test from the link  and got Human Paladin-1 /Cleric-1  str.17 dex.18 con.18 int.18 wis.18 cha. 16 But I still think my self stats are more realistic athough I would have one level in Paladin! "Repent for the day of judgement is at hand!"  ta ta.


----------



## ardentmoth (Apr 22, 2008)

Human Gestalt Wizard 2//Bard 2 / Rogue 1

Str: 8
Dex: 10
Con: 10
Int: 16
Wis: 14
Cha: 14

I'm a college student in my junior year, aiming for a Philosophy doctorate; I am a poet; I am amiable, but not beloved (or hated) by everyone I meet; I am physically quite slim; While I do well under long-term physical duress, I don't like pain (it hurts); and finally, I have an IQ of 154. Notice I didn't go in any particular order, but I think you'll get it . 

PS: I have a tendency to acquire things without realizing it; then again, the former owner never realizes it anyway.

I guess there is also an Necromancer level, apparently. 

"*sigh*. I'm evil."

Profession: Socratic Scribe
Favored Skills: Bluff, Gather Information


----------



## utopia27 (Apr 22, 2008)

I actually did a D20/modern write-up for a job app to WotC.  So I'm going to be lazy and regurgitate.  Just to drive home the Technician(Computer Use), I actually had this text block stashed 1) on google notes, 2) on my Hard Drive, and 3) on a thumb drive - all because it was 'job search related'....  and yes, I claim proficiency in wind instruments, archaic weapons, and thrown mechanical pencil.

SUMMARY STAT BLOCK:
Daniel Rothman, Technology Executive (Smart 3/Charismatic 2/ Field Scientist 3/ Negotiator 1): 
CR 8; Medium-size Human; HD 3d6+2d6+3d8+1d8; hp 39; Init +1; Spd 30; 

Defense:17 Flatfooted:13 Touch:17 (Class +3, Dex +1, smart defense +3); Atk +4 base melee, +4 base ranged; +5 (1d2+1, Mechanical Pencil, Masterwork); +4 (1d2+1, PDA Stylus); +4 (1d8, Longbow); 

AL CG; SV Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +5; 

STR 13, DEX 12, CON 11, INT 16, WIS 12, CHA 14.

Occupation: Technician (Computer Use, Craft(electronic), Research)

Skills: Bluff +9, Computer Use +20, Craft(Electronic) +7, Craft(writing) +13, Diplomacy +12, Gather Information +9, Investigate +9, Knowledge(Arcane Lore) +4, Knowledge(Beh Sci) +4, Knowledge(Business) +8, Knowledge(Civics) +5, Knowledge(Current Affairs) +5, Knowledge(Earth and Life Sciences) +7, Knowledge(History) +4, Knowledge(Physical Sciences) +12, Knowledge(Streetwise) +5, Knowledge(Tactics) +4, Knowledge(Technology) +16, Knowledge(Theology and Philosophy) +6, Listen +3, Perform (act) +7, Perform (wind instruments) +6, Profession +5, Read/Write Language (German), Repair +9, Research +16, Sense Motive +9, Speak Language (German), Spot +3, Swim +4.

Feats: Simple Weapon Proficiency, Alertness, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Attentive, Creative (Writing, Perform(wind instrument)), Educated (Physical Sciences, Technology), Gearhead, Studious, Trustworthy.
Talents (Smart): savant (computer use (+3)), plan (Int+3)
Talents (Charismatic): coordinate
Talents (Field Scientist): smart defense, scientific improvisation
Talents (Negotiator): conceal motive
Possessions: Identification papers; Traveling papers; Traveler`s outfit; Professional outfit; Mechanical Pencil, Masterwork; various personal possessions. [currently understocked in archaic weaponry]


----------



## Thanael (Apr 22, 2008)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I don't necessarily believe that's true. Let's presume that Hawking started life as extremely intelligent, so he had the maximum intelligence possible for a 1st level character, or 18. Now, let's assume that he's an epic level astro-physicist. He would have the maximum Intelligence for someone at level 20, or 23 (18 + 5 (1 for every four levels up to level 20)). He might even be higher than that if the DM is allowing him to use an optional rule that would allow him to reduce points from his Con and add them to Int. That's a far cry from the person who says they have an Int of 18. They may have the potential to become a figure like Professor Hawking, but they aren't there yet and likely will never be.




Stephen Hawking is not an epic level physicist. See here: http://www.thealexandrian.net/creations/misc/d&d-calibrating.html


----------



## RaidingPartyGames (Oct 14, 2009)

STR: 13
++ I am mighty!  Friends ask me to help move, including a foldaway couch-bed with metal frame.  I rearrange my own furniture when I get bored.
+ I exercise regularly.
+ I can roll my muscles.
- I get winded quickly.

DEX: 13
+ I'm one of Atlanta's best tangueros.
+ I sneak up on people.
+ Regularly balance on things.
+ Good at archery, darts, and shooting.
- Oddly, I'm bad at throwing balls.

CON: 15
+ "Red/dangerous" hazard levels go up into the hundreds for parts-per-million.  Our pollen goes into thousands every spring, and I have no allergies.
+ I scavenge food.
+ I walk for miles; at least an hour every day (to/from work).
+ I'm usually the last to fall asleep and first to wake up at sleepovers.
+ I donate blood regularly, and am never deferred for low iron or blood pressure problems.

INT: 15
+ I have a college degree.
+ I have a good memory for detail.
+ My job involves problem-solving and programming.
+ I love arcane vocabulary.
+ I scored the highest in my school on PSATs... as a sophomore.

WIS: 9
+ I often notice things others don't.
+ People say I have a good intuitive sense.
+ I have a deep spirituality.
- I can be spacey.
- I can be impulsive.
- I can be easily swayed.
- I sometimes do things because I feel I have to, regardless of the actual benefit.  Like filling this out.

CHA: 15
+ I have 600+ facebook friends.
+ I was elected senior patrol leader for 4 years straight.
+ Pets instantly like me.
+ I am usually dating, and have been described as "cute" and "forkable" by several people.
+ People usually feel calm around me.
+ I'm a total social butterfly.
- I mumble sometimes.

Halfling bard, maybe?  Definitely neutral good.


----------



## El Mahdi (Oct 14, 2009)

My abilities and attributes are beyond the scope of your paltry _"systems"_ to quantify!


----------

